# My latest Vert garden



## PKHydro (Jan 31, 2016)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 1, 2016)

How large do you veg them before flip? Room dimensions? Looks to be about 12x12 or so??

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lisa martinez (Feb 1, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.
> 
> View attachment 3598372 View attachment 3598375


AWESOME !!


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> How large do you veg them before flip? Room dimensions? Looks to be about 12x12 or so??
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Ya its a 12x12 room. I veg for 5-6 weeks, I like to wait until the tops have almost reached my chin. Then I'll move them into the flower room and start 12/12.

 

That's the veg Room in full swing. Plants under the T-5 are week old clones. The plants to the right are about 4 weeks in veg. They are under 1000w MH, and I got two plants in dirt that I'm going to be keeping as mom's.


----------



## thumper60 (Feb 1, 2016)

very nice ,back in the day that was the only way to go.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 1, 2016)

This allows me to keep my plant count low. While still producing what I need for meds for everyone.


----------



## GrowBros122 (Feb 1, 2016)

Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 1, 2016)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


Man this isn't my first run like this. My last run was a couple of grams under 6lbs...these plants stacked nicer and are filling out faster. I guarantee it's over 6.5lbs this run. 

It's funny how people who haven't even been in the room can offer advice on estimated yield. Thanks, but try again.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 1, 2016)

nice man! 5 weeks left to swell...


----------



## LOFT (Feb 8, 2016)

man i wish i could get a decent yield out of a 1x2 x 1.2 tent but no idea how to do a decent vert in one

This looks nuts!!
Been in rooms with 18 - 20 big plants and yeilded roughly the same with 4800 watts worth of 600's overhead
#
Nice grow mate massive respect


----------



## copperfacedave (Feb 9, 2016)

Sick love it


----------



## copperfacedave (Feb 9, 2016)

What's the strain?


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 9, 2016)

This is a BC cut of Violator Kush. Not a lot of guys growing this one out locally, as it takes almost 10 weeks to finish properly. But the nose on this plant and the resin produced are out of this world.


----------



## lawlrus (Feb 9, 2016)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


Please don't muck up somebody's thread with your ignorance...

PK, nice setup, looking forward to this for sure.


----------



## LOFT (Feb 9, 2016)

what would you suggest for a 1.2 tent to get a good yield?
Just topped two seedlings at their second true node and i have done a flat scrog before with 13oz result from one plant
Maybe a vertical scrog with a net up either side of the tent? one net for each plant?


EDIT: i only have 3 x 600 watt ballasts to my disposal


----------



## copperfacedave (Feb 9, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> This is a BC cut of Violator Kush. Not a lot of guys growing this one out locally, as it takes almost 10 weeks to finish properly. But the nose on this plant and the resin produced are out of this world.


Cheers, looking forward to the show.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 9, 2016)

LOFT said:


> what would you suggest for a 1.2 tent to get a good yield?
> Just topped two seedlings at their second true node and i have done a flat scrog before with 13oz result from one plant
> Maybe a vertical scrog with a net up either side of the tent? one net for each plant?
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I'm not really the best one to answer that for you. I've never dealt with growing in tents and small spaces like that. My first grow I went big, 10,000w in a 21'×13' room. I've since remodeled the grow space and split my room into 2 with 5000w each.

I can see a few issues with wanting a vert scrog in there. 3 600w bulbs is a lot of heat in that small space. However if you could control the heat, stacking 2 in the middle would be best I think.

With only having the one space to grow in, I would think short veg times is a must. Otherwise your going to have long turn around times. Vegging 2 plants in soil up through a vertical scrog is going to take some time, if your in hydro you might be able to cut a week or two off total veg time, but it's still going to take a while.

If it was up to me, and I was in a small tent. I'd probably take a bunch of clones veg for 1 week and flip, SOG style.

Or maybe grow 4 medium sized plants in a perpetual style, so your cutting one down every 2 weeks. But that would require a small clone box or something so you can keep the perpetual going.

Just spit ballin here.


----------



## digging (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi PKhydro,

Very intrigued with your set up
Would you please give details of your growing system ?

Thanks so much


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 10, 2016)

digging said:


> Hi PKhydro,
> 
> Very intrigued with your set up
> Would you please give details of your growing system ?
> ...


No problem. I'm running a top feed/recirculating hydro system. I honestly don't know what it would be called. It's pretty close to RDWC but my roots aren't sitting in water, the water runs through the root system and then drains back to my reservoir. My water pump is on the same timer as my lights, if the lights are on the plants are being fed. Lights go out, pump stops and the roots get their dry cycle. They seem to love this.

I took a 3 gal bucket, drilled a shit load of holes in the bottom and made myself a basic homemade net pot. The 3 gal bucket is filled with freshly washed lava rock, and then I put it inside a 5gal bucket. This leaves like a 5"-6" space for the roots to fill. I like this, because when it comes time to move plants from the veg room to flower room, I just grab the 3gal bucket pull it out from the the 5gal bucket, carry it into the flower room and drop it into the same system in there.

Here is a good picture to show the buckets in the veg room. The 3gal is stacked on top of the 5gal. I have 2 stages of growth in veg because I'm running 2 flowering rooms. So they need separate systems with their own reservoir to control the food to each stage. This is me pulling the 3gal pot out, showing the root mass that grows between the buckets.

Because I'm running 2 flowering rooms it's kind of like running a perpetual grow. I keep my rooms 4-5 weeks apart (sometimes shit happens, and the schedule gets bumped around). Once plants go into flower I wait 2 weeks to cut clones, 2 weeks to root, then Veg for 5-6 weeks and keep the cycle going.
*NOTE: If this doesn't make sense and you would like clarification just ask. I'm stoned.
*
As for nutrients I'm running GH micro, grow, bloom. And the odd dose of Calmag. I flush my reservoirs once every 2 weeks unless there is an issue. I also give a weekly H2o2 dose, just to keep everything sterile.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 10, 2016)

If I missed something or there are any other questions, just fire away. I'll be happy to try and answer them.


----------



## digging (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for explaining your set up. Very nice set up indeed

I am going to follow your progress. I am wanting to run a undercurrent 8 bucket system, but I want to always have successful runs and when I saw this thread, I was impressed. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LOFT (Feb 10, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Sorry man, I'm not really the best one to answer that for you. I've never dealt with growing in tents and small spaces like that. My first grow I went big, 10,000w in a 21'×13' room. I've since remodeled the grow space and split my room into 2 with 5000w each.
> 
> I can see a few issues with wanting a vert scrog in there. 3 600w bulbs is a lot of heat in that small space. However if you could control the heat, stacking 2 in the middle would be best I think.
> 
> ...





Sorry i wasnt clear enough... what i meant was i own 3 x 600 watts as i used to run 8 in a room probably 12x12 but i sold most of them as i lost the space when i moved 
pulling 12 - 20 oz is a big downsize from 100oz per harvest lol

I dont run the 3 lights in the tent only one 

I have basically started all over again when i moved so no mother .... I currently have 2 plants from seed at the moment that are only 4 inches tall roughly at the minute so i need to get these up and take loads of clones for the "sog" as you mentioned

I do have other space i can use for clones and vegging so thats not an issue.. But flowering room is the tent for a while till i sort more space

I grow in a nft table
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nutriculture-GT205-NFT-System/dp/B008BHYMVC/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1455133547&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=nft+table
Which i obviously need to change...

I have been looking at the wilma systems for the future as they seem to do well or even building and NFT table to suit my tent

Your system looks great!! i cant get my head around pump sizes and what not for the D. I . Y thing lol..
Im in awe when i see people and their "homemade" systems .... and yours is no exception mate


----------



## prostheticninja (Feb 11, 2016)

Looks really good man, that root mass is one big lump of s'ghetti. Do you take your clones in flower?


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 11, 2016)

prostheticninja said:


> Looks really good man, that root mass is one big lump of s'ghetti. Do you take your clones in flower?


Thanks man. No I have a few mom's I keep.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice work, brother.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 13, 2016)

Some update pictures

This is Flower room A @ week 1. I watched a Remo video where he was pruning and lolipoping at week 1. It gave me the courage to chop a hell of a lot more than I used to. Took a bunch of the bottoms off, and thinned out the middle shoots that stretch out and don't really produce much. 


And flower room B @ 7 weeks, with some bud shots.


----------



## LOFT (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks like your getting maximum flower power from these beautys mate
Sugar coated too!

I think you can be fairly brutal with lollipopping as the energy goes straight to the beast colas


----------



## digging (Feb 15, 2016)

I have another question please. How do you feel the way you are doing recirculating drain compares to an ebb and flow bucket grow system.

Thinking of using the new Sluckets (www.slucket.com) 

Would your way of growing and a ebb and flow bucket system perform similarily ?

Deciding on a final growing system is where I am at right now, and seeing your set up is very inspiring and beneficial.

Thanks so much


----------



## verticalgrow (Feb 15, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> If I missed something or there are any other questions, just fire away. I'll be happy to try and answer them.


g'day PK,
do the drain pipes @ the bottom of buckets ever get blocked with roots?
thx for sharing, VG


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 15, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day PK,
> do the drain pipes @ the bottom of buckets ever get blocked with roots?
> thx for sharing, VG


Yes they can if you don't manage them. To stop this, I took a hole saw (2" I believe, maybe a bit bigger) and cut a hole in the side of the buckets about 1.5" above the drain hole (too low and the water will overflow out if it, too high and your fingers won't be able to reach the drain) This allows me to stick my fingers into the buckets and move with the roots away from the drain holes. I then took a PVC cap and stuck it in the hole, sealing the light out of the root zone. 

It's not something that is a constant battle, I've found that if you push them away from the drain hole a few times in the early weeks, the root mat forms a little mound and will stop growing down the drain. 

Hope this makes sense, I'll put up a picture later today when I visit the garden, hopefully make it easier to understand what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 15, 2016)

digging said:


> I have another question please. How do you feel the way you are doing recirculating drain compares to an ebb and flow bucket grow system.
> 
> Thinking of using the new Sluckets (www.slucket.com)
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking system. So what does ebb and flow mean to you? I mean technically my top feed, recirculating system is a ebb and flow. The lights come on, the pump kicks in and water flows down through the lava rock and roots before draining out the bottom. I've just raised my buckets so the water does not pool in the bottom of the buckets, instead it just drain immediately back to the reservoir.

How are you thinking of using those buckets? Are you going to connect them all in series, or leave them on their own? 

The way I see those, I can picture two setups, connect them all together and have them drain back into a reservoir (recirculating) or slap a valve on the buckets and use them as individual Dwc buckets. 

I'd like to know more about how your thinking of running it.


----------



## digging (Feb 16, 2016)

When I refer to ebb and flow bucket system, I am referring to the Sentinel Ebb and flow bucket system. 

In the Sentinel system when the lights are on every 3 hours water goes into the bucket system from the bottom and fills up all the buckets that are in series. Once the buckets are entirely full, the control box holds the water level in all the buckets for 15 minutes and after holding the water in all of the buckets then drains all the water back to the res and then three hours later does the whole procees of flooding, holding water level, and draining back to the res. 

So I was wondering what advantages and benefits of a recirculating fill system from the top as you are doing it compared to regular ebb and flow buckets system please.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 16, 2016)

I see. Well with the amount of light I'm running, if my plants aren't getting water for 3 hours they'd be hurting bad. I've had a pump fail and it doesn't take long for them to start wilting. This would be a big concern for me. Also because my pumps running for the full 12 hours they have that much time to eat/drink and be merry. Flooding only 3 times in a 12 hour period doesn't give them a lot of opportunity to do that. 

I would think an ebb and flow system would work better when there is a medium like rockwool involved so that it would absorb that moisture and not allow plants to dry out in between floods.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 16, 2016)

Bucket porthole 
 

And root berm, like I said. A few times of clearing these roots away from the drain is all it takes. Then it seems to form a wall around the drain rather than growing down it.


----------



## digging (Feb 18, 2016)

I keep re-reading this entire thread, and every time I come away further impressed. Your killing it. Congratulations. 

The Slucket buckets I am looking at seem ideal to grow trees in. Whether it's top drip, recirculating the way you are or ebb and flow, what are your thoughts please ?

In your sytem you use two buckets an inner bucket that holds the net pot and hydraton, and then the outer bucket that the water drains down through. With the Sluckets do you feel that it would be ok to only have to fill up the 8 inch net pot with hydraton, and then the roots to hang down into the slucket bucket just as an undercurrent RDWC system does ?

Thanks for your continued help and sharing of your knowledge


----------



## Hookah79 (Feb 19, 2016)

Awesome grow!!!Do you top your plants when vegging or do you just let em grow on their own?


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like your design is flexible.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 22, 2016)

digging said:


> I keep re-reading this entire thread, and every time I come away further impressed. Your killing it. Congratulations.
> 
> The Slucket buckets I am looking at seem ideal to grow trees in. Whether it's top drip, recirculating the way you are or ebb and flow, what are your thoughts please ?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late replies. 

Those Sluckets look nice to grow in. I'd be worried about doing and ebb and flow, depending on how intense your lighting is. My plants start to droop after about a half hour under the lights without getting any water. Plus I prefer to give them chance to eat and drink for the full 12 hours, not just for 15 mins or so 3-4 times a night.

I'd do the top drip (but I'm biased) And the 8" net pot should be fine. You have lots of room underneath for the roots. 



Hookah79 said:


> Awesome grow!!!Do you top your plants when vegging or do you just let em grow on their own?


Thank you, I top once in veg. Then let them do their thing.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 22, 2016)

The girls are going to get the chop on day 63, that's this coming Sunday. Going to chop and hang the plants whole, for 5 days or so.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 22, 2016)

This one was taken 4 days ago.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2016)

I am missing exactly where you add the water to each bucket?


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I am missing exactly where you add the water to each bucket?


If you go back to post #25. Look at the top picture that shows the plants that I had just lolipoped. You can see 2 black 1/4" water lines coming into the top of the buckets. I just drilled two holes on opposite sides of the buckets, just big enough to get the line through. And once I pull a few inches of line through it and stick it down into the rock a bit they don't move.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 23, 2016)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


A half pound on an indoor plant is very respectable.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 23, 2016)

how big is your res? where is it situated in relation to the pots? i was trying to figure out how you feed and recirculate your solution. do you pump the solution into the pots and then it gravity feeds back in to the res? or you have more than one pump? can you please tell me what kind of pump you have as well?

also, what brand of ballasts and bulbs do you use?


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 24, 2016)

Also, do you use an AC?

2x 5kw rooms on a flip flop might need around 2 tons?

Just trying to get a clearer picture of the set up, thanks @PKHydro


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2016)

Im late to the party....did you say you think dry weight will be around 6-7 lbs on these? How many total plants are in there? sorry for making you rehash the info.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 24, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> how big is your res? where is it situated in relation to the pots? i was trying to figure out how you feed and recirculate your solution. do you pump the solution into the pots and then it gravity feeds back in to the res? or you have more than one pump? can you please tell me what kind of pump you have as well?
> 
> also, what brand of ballasts and bulbs do you use?


Hey man, sorry, I wasn't ignoring ya. 

My res is a big tote, I want to say like 80L (20gal). But I only have 10-12 gallons of nutrient solution recirculating at a time. The res is sitting on the floor(not concrete) outside the grow room, right on the other side of the wall. And then I have a 55gal barrel of fresh water sitting above that on a bench, with a float valve in my res. So when my res level drops it is constantly being topped up with fresh water. I've found a sweet spot with my pH levels so my res will drift from 5.7 to 6.0 every night, which I'm totally fine with.

If you look at some of the pictures that show the buckets, you'll notice they are on stands to raise them up off of the ground. This is to allow gravity to drain the water back into my res. I basically set it up so that the bottom of the buckets, are level with the top of the water in the res, if that makes sense. Easy way to do this is hook everything up, fill your res to operating level, then raise and lower your buckets. Once you hit the height where you are no longer getting water flowing back into the buckets, and instead is slowly draining your golden. If they're set too high though, I've found you can have problems with air locks and things not draining. 
My pump is just a little submersible from the hydro shop. I was using a 1056gph (gallons per hour) but it failed one day and the shop only had a 850gph pump so I picked that up and it seems to work just as good. I can get the name brand of the pump if you wish. 

I'm honestly not sure of the name of the ballasts I'm using, they are just your basic magnetic ballast, nothing fancy. And for bulbs I go with just a generic Phillips bulb for like $40 that I can switch out frequently. 

This is a low dough grow show my friends. No fancy equipment, No AC. I have filtered intake air coming from a crawlspace under the house, and a 12" exhaust fan pulling all that hot air out. 

Mid summer my temps get a little warm but the rest of the year my environment is stable and easy to control.


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 24, 2016)

FilthyFletch said:


> Im late to the party....did you say you think dry weight will be around 6-7 lbs on these? How many total plants are in there? sorry for making you rehash the info.


Better late than never they always say!!

Yes 6-7 dry pounds. And there are 4 plants in the 12x12 room. I know for sure I'll hit at least 6, I'm hoping for closer to 7 this round.


----------



## vostok (Feb 24, 2016)

A chicken wire/mesh light shade around them bulbs will allow you to sleep at night ....lol

nice pics


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 24, 2016)

You know i could never get used to the idea of having to work around a metal "silo" so to speak @vostok. I have a wire grid that runs above the plants that I tie most of the branches to. Everything gets supported pretty well, so I don't really worry too much about anything falling on a light and burning. And if I forget a branch and it does start to lean over onto a light, I'll either catch it soon enough or the branch will snap completely and end up on the floor.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 25, 2016)

I sense that you dont have nutrient temp issues. Its just a guess though.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 25, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Hey man, sorry, I wasn't ignoring ya.
> 
> My res is a big tote, I want to say like 80L (20gal). But I only have 10-12 gallons of nutrient solution recirculating at a time. The res is sitting on the floor(not concrete) outside the grow room, right on the other side of the wall. And then I have a 55gal barrel of fresh water sitting above that on a bench, with a float valve in my res. So when my res level drops it is constantly being topped up with fresh water. I've found a sweet spot with my pH levels so my res will drift from 5.7 to 6.0 every night, which I'm totally fine with.
> 
> ...



Inspirational.

I'm setting up something similar.

I'll be back and forth with ?s for ya, thank you so much for the explanations!


I didnt think i was being ignored, just thought maybe you'd see the ?s in your thread versus PM, no worries brah!


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 25, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> I sense that you dont have nutrient temp issues. Its just a guess though.


Middle of summer my nutrient temps tend to be on the warm side. I was using ice jugs last year, along with more H2o2 treatments, and flushing once a week instead of every 2 weeks. This is only a pain in the ass for a month or so. Then it usually cools back down.



a senile fungus said:


> Inspirational.
> 
> I'm setting up something similar.
> 
> ...


Right on man, 

I'm interested to see what you come up with for a design. Feel free to ask whatever, I'll do my best answer!


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 28, 2016)

Harvest day! So today is day 63, and the girls are getting the chop. The wife and I picked them clean last night, and tonight I chopped and hung them. Just wanted to share some pictures.

BEFORE:
 

AFTER:
 

HANGING:
 
Pushed it all tight to that wall to give me space while I work. I space it out when I'm done chopping and all cleaned up.
 

And these are some pictures of my other room, these girls are beasts. These are the ones that I trimmed up heavily on the bottoms and small middle shoots.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Great stuff everywhere I look! Gorgeous plants, awesome harvest! How fast do you get the room turned around?


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks buddy. My turn around time is about a week, week and a half. Once everything is trimmed and dried, the room and the hydro system gets a cleaning and then the next plants are brought in.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 29, 2016)

Lifes a garden dig it! That one lookes like shes got about 40 or more ozs on her. Impressed. Trees rule.


----------



## animaniacs (Feb 29, 2016)

This stOOf is the Albino Rhino IThink I wanted to Hang m in thee closet but these r Albino rhinonno need too


----------



## animaniacs (Feb 29, 2016)

Is thus StOOf Thee AlbinoRhinosceris?


----------



## animaniacs (Feb 29, 2016)

DOOd viOlatOr kush strains an strains of many r 4 Transvestites This StOof is trash bags you gotta go beyond it an grow 20 feet mammoths of pure Wild LetTucE loool


----------



## PKHydro (Feb 29, 2016)

animaniacs said:


> DOOd viOlatOr kush strains an strains of many r 4 Transvestites This StOof is trash bags you gotta go beyond it an grow 20 feet mammoths of pure Wild LetTucE loool


Please don't come here and spew random shit. I don't want your bullshit filling my thread.


----------



## digging (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks so much PK for sharing this amazing grow with us all. I know for myself, it has really inspired me to reach greater heights with my grows. 

All the best, and continued happy growing


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 1, 2016)

So, one 12" exhaust cools those 5x 1000w bulbs?

How do you have your air movement in there? What kind of intakes and what size?

And , what kind of seasons do you deal with? I'm in MI, and deal with 90°+ summers and single digit winters...

I'd love to be able to get away with active exhaust, but i'm just wary... If you say you get away with it though, i'll try. 

Thanks PK


----------



## gr865 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks PK,

Very interesting and fun thread, except for a few fools, we all get them, LOL

Anyway wish I had the room, looks like something I would like to try.

Don't think my 4' X 2.5' X 6' cabinet could handle anything like that. But may be worth a try with a 400 to 600W HPS and cool tube. What you think?

Peace out, 
GR


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 2, 2016)

digging said:


> Thanks so much PK for sharing this amazing grow with us all. I know for myself, it has really inspired me to reach greater heights with my grows.
> 
> All the best, and continued happy growing


Thanks for kind words 



a senile fungus said:


> So, one 12" exhaust cools those 5x 1000w bulbs?
> 
> How do you have your air movement in there? What kind of intakes and what size?
> 
> ...


Yes, just the one 12" Max Fan for exhaust, and one 10" axial fan with a horti-culture dust shroom for my intake. The thing that helps me big time, is that I have a 6' crawl space under the floors of the grow. This is where I've place my intakes, and is a constant supply of fresh, cool, CO2 rich air. 

So the intake and exhaust fan are both plugged into the same outlet, which is controlled by a thermostat. I set the temperature on the thermostat to 75, once the room goes above that the exhaust and intake fans will kick on and cool the room down a few degrees and shut off. Unless I'm in the dead of winter the fans are running full time while the lights are on. 

When the lights turn off, a small space heater in the room turns on. This heats the room and activates the intake and exhaust fans roughly every half hour. This gives the plants plenty of fresh air overnight and also controlles humidity spikes when the lights go out.

I have 4 fans in the room pushing air around 1 box fan on the floor, 2 stand up fans, and a wall mounted one blowing over the tops of the plants. I would like another box fan instead of a stand up, but i'm working with what I got for now.

Summers here get warm, mid to high 20s (Celsius), winters are pretty mild though. This year we only really had a 2 week cold snap with freezing temps. During the hottests parts of summer my temps do get too warm. To combat this I'll just run 3 lights. Always leaving the middle light on, i'll just alternate the other two every night so that the plants get even coverage every 2 days. Not ideal, but the rest of the year, my exhaust and intake do just fine in managing my temps. 



gr865 said:


> Thanks PK,
> 
> Very interesting and fun thread, except for a few fools, we all get them, LOL
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, glad you enjoy the thread. 

I don't think this style of growing is best suited for your space. The main thing with my style is being able to place multiple bulbs around 1 plant. In my setup, the way I've laid out the plants and lights, each plant has 3 1000w bulbs around it. Essentially they are all getting side lighting, I don't have any lights placed above my plants.

I could see using your one light overhead and having some T5s placed vertically down the wall for some supplimental side lighting, but i'm not sure this is the best way to go


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 2, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> No problem. I'm running a top feed/recirculating hydro system. I honestly don't know what it would be called. It's pretty close to RDWC but my roots aren't sitting in water, the water runs through the root system and then drains back to my reservoir. My water pump is on the same timer as my lights, if the lights are on the plants are being fed. Lights go out, pump stops and the roots get their dry cycle. They seem to love this.
> 
> I took a 3 gal bucket, drilled a shit load of holes in the bottom and made myself a basic homemade net pot. The 3 gal bucket is filled with freshly washed lava rock, and then I put it inside a 5gal bucket. This leaves like a 5"-6" space for the roots to fill. I like this, because when it comes time to move plants from the veg room to flower room, I just grab the 3gal bucket pull it out from the the 5gal bucket, carry it into the flower room and drop it into the same system in there.
> 
> ...


I recently designed a system similar to how yours is operating. I would call it Modular NFT (Nutrient film technique). I'm sure there's at least a half inch film of nutrient in the bottom of your 5 gal the way the drains are mounted?
Looks like you have a nice running system there


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 2, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> I recently designed a system similar to how yours is operating. I would call it Modular NFT (Nutrient film technique). I'm sure there's at least a half inch film of nutrient in the bottom of your 5 gal the way the drains are mounted?
> Looks like you have a nice running system there


Thanks, although I'm not sure what you mean by "film". There is no water sitting in the bottom of the buckets, when the pump stops the remaining water is quickly absorbed by the root mass sitting in the buckets. 

I'd like to see what your system looks like, and explain this film thing to me, I'm curious.


----------



## OneHitDone (Mar 2, 2016)

NFT is very common in greenhouse lettuce / herb production. Usually it is channels that are angled down hill (like the system on the wall in the pic below). Nutrient is pumped up to the high end and just runs down hill.
A General Hydroponics AeroFlo is basically a level high flow NFT. That is the principle that my new system works on and how yours is basically acting.
I have a steady stream of nutrient squirting in directly at the root mass rather than dripping down through rocks but it is pretty much the same.
I will try to get some pics of what I put together in the next couple days. Mine are built on smaller 2 gal buckets that I modify and use a 5" netpot in the lid of the upper bucket


----------



## gr865 (Mar 2, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks for kind words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bud, yeah I don't have the room for that.
But how about putting 1.5" X 1.5" wire wrapped around both ends of the cabinet with the light in the middle.
 

I will be able to support the plant by fastening the it to the wire giving approx. 1.5 to 2 feet from the light to the plant. Will try to keep the plant at around 4 to 5 feet tall.

Hope you can make out the drawing, not one of my specialties. LOL
GR\


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 7, 2016)

LOFT said:


> man i wish i could get a decent yield out of a 1x2 x 1.2 tent but no idea how to do a decent vert in one
> 
> This looks nuts!!
> Been in rooms with 18 - 20 big plants and yeilded roughly the same with 4800 watts worth of 600's overhead
> ...


Check out my sig. I'm doing my first vert. Just got the room set up the other day.


----------



## digging (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey PK, what inch centre between plants on this grow please ?


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 16, 2016)

digging said:


> Hey PK, what inch centre between plants on this grow please ?


Yikes, your getting technical. I'm not really sure, if I had to guess, I'd say maybe 8-9 feet to the plant directly across the room, and maybe 6ft or so to the one on either side? And actually it changes as I can move the buckets around some in the beginning of flower until I feel like I've got the right spacing.


----------



## digging (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 16, 2016)

What was the final scale..


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 16, 2016)

Oops, forgot to update this thread after my last harvest.

I came out with a little under 6lbs 3oz. Unfortunately I didnt quite hit the 6.5lb mark, like I thought I would. However my parents, and inlaws thought it was some of the nicest stuff so far, and they are always happy to recieve their portion of the meds.

The next crop is 4 weeks out, and these are the plants that I have lolipoped and pruned heavily. The buds are looking bigger than my previous crops, so it will be interesting to see if the plant will produce the same volume of flower with less bud sites.

I've also flipped the next round of plants into the other flower room. I had been noticing that there was some empty spaces in the corners of my room underneath where the bulb hangs. I thought it would be fun to put some clones in dirt and just cram them into the corners for some bonus bud. So this run I have my 4 trees, in the hydro system, and 5 plants in 5gal smart pots that are also tucked in and around the bigger plants.

I'll try and get some updated pics tomorrow!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Mar 16, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Oops, forgot to update this thread after my last harvest.
> 
> I came out with a little under 6lbs 3oz. Unfortunately I didnt quite hit the 6.5lb mark, like I thought I would. However my parents, and inlaws thought it was some of the nicest stuff so far, and they are always happy to recieve their portion of the meds.
> 
> ...


Boom. 6lb is awesome!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 16, 2016)

http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit dude check it. 3 points of light for the price of one and i learned that the two point moguls R shit and need the regular mogul 315 to get all the uvb spec.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 17, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit dude check it. 3 points of light for the price of one and i learned that the two point moguls R shit and need the regular mogul 315 to get all the uvb spec.


Not sure who this is directed at....but I don't get it.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 17, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Not sure who this is directed at....but I don't get it.


I think I can translate; he's saying that three 315W CMH lights pulls about the same watts as a thouie and that the light distribution will be better, as will spectrum. 

I have a dozen 315W CMH kits and I'm in the process of getting them set up. He could be right.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 17, 2016)

Picture update.

Flower room A currently sitting at 5.5 weeks. These are the first plants I've seriously lolipoped, I also cleaned out a bunch of the small middle shoots that don't really amount to much.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 17, 2016)

Picture update continued. 

Flower room B, 4 plants in hydro and 5 smart pots. These are 1 week into flower, just got lolipoped and trimmed up.


----------



## MrTwist1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing Setup dude, I've always loved a well executed vert garden.

Sorry if it was asked before, but do you veg vert also? cheers


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 28, 2016)

MrTwist1 said:


> Amazing Setup dude, I've always loved a well executed vert garden.
> 
> Sorry if it was asked before, but do you veg vert also? cheers


Thanks man, yes I veg vert as well. I move my lights around in veg depending on how full it is. But basically I have a t5 that sits over my freshly rooted clones for the first week or so. Then they get moved over into the second stage where there is 2 1000w MH hanging between the plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks man, yes I veg vert as well. I move my lights around in veg depending on how full it is. But basically I have a t5 that sits over my freshly rooted clones for the first week or so. Then they get moved over into the second stage where there is 2 1000w MH hanging between the plants.


How long between fresh cuts in the cloner and day one in bloom? I'm about 90 days, really wanna cut that down a month if I can.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How long between fresh cuts in the cloner and day one in bloom? I'm about 90 days, really wanna cut that down a month if I can.


Right now I'm at 8 weeks, I was doing 7 but I wanted to veg a bit longer. Cuts will sit under the dome for 2 weeks to root, then 6 weeks of veg time before they're flipped to flower. So 56 days give or take.


----------



## Mr Stanky (Mar 29, 2016)

wow...im extremely new to the art of the grow, but this is VERY impressive.


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 30, 2016)

Mr Stanky said:


> wow...im extremely new to the art of the grow, but this is VERY impressive.


Thanks.


So I'm about a week or two away from harvest again. And I can say without a doubt that I will be lolipoping and cleaning out the middle shit, 1 week into flower, from here on out. These plants are packing on weight, and my tops have never come out so big and chunky. 

The only problem is, I now have way more tying to do. Pretty much every branch needs support, not just the mains. But I guess it's a good problem to have. 

My other flower room is 3 weeks in. And they are looking great. In this room i have my 4 main trees in my hydro buckets, and I also have 5 plants in 5gal smart pots that I stuck in the corners to utilize some wasted space and light. 

I'm finally rolling my system on schedule and it feels awesome. No down time, no empty rooms. Im so glad I decided to split my one larger flower room into two. It's so much easier to control and harvesting once a month feels pretty damn good.

Some pictures

Flower room A: Almost 8 weeks.
 

 



 

Flower room B: 3.5 weeks


----------



## digging (Mar 30, 2016)

So impressed !!!! Mad skills !!!! Totally inspiring !!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 30, 2016)

Looking pro status in here. You'll know you've arrived when you get your very own hater. Lol


----------



## PKHydro (Mar 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looking pro status in here. You'll know you've arrived when you get your very own hater. Lol


Lol. Thanks man. They can try and hate, I just don't give those people the time of day. I could care less what someone has to say if they're coming at me with hate. Constructive criticism is one thing, bullshit hate by people running closet grows with cfl's....GTFO.

For the most part, I try and lay low seems like not a lot of people browse the vert section anyways. I honestly just don't have anyone in my life I can share this shit with, other than my parents and wife's parents. So I come here to show some people who might appreciate it, and to talk shop, so to speak.


----------



## SSGrower (Mar 31, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Lol. Thanks man. They can try and hate, I just don't give those people the time of day. I could care less what someone has to say if they're coming at me with hate. Constructive criticism is one thing, bullshit hate by people running closet grows with cfl's....GTFO.
> 
> For the most part, I try and lay low seems like not a lot of people browse the vert section anyways. I honestly just don't have anyone in my life I can share this shit with, other than my parents and wife's parents. So I come here to show some people who might appreciate it, and to talk shop, so to speak.


Hater's stay away. It's nice to see tall plants my rotational setup is so small, and it's tough to have just 3 finishing at a time because I'm trying to follow co law (at least loosely). Even though my heights are restricted I'd still like to hit the bottoms with more light.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Lol. Thanks man. They can try and hate, I just don't give those people the time of day. I could care less what someone has to say if they're coming at me with hate. Constructive criticism is one thing, bullshit hate by people running closet grows with cfl's....GTFO.
> 
> For the most part, I try and lay low seems like not a lot of people browse the vert section anyways. I honestly just don't have anyone in my life I can share this shit with, other than my parents and wife's parents. So I come here to show some people who might appreciate it, and to talk shop, so to speak.


Lol watch the trolls crawl out from under their rocks the moment you try to do something actually new and different, lol

Yes I've noticed that vertical sections aren't well supported. I've found lots of vertical grows, they just tend to be in the organic section or the RDWC section, etc. 

Integration is key, IMHO.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Lol. Thanks man. They can try and hate, I just don't give those people the time of day. I could care less what someone has to say if they're coming at me with hate. Constructive criticism is one thing, bullshit hate by people running closet grows with cfl's....GTFO.
> 
> For the most part, I try and lay low seems like not a lot of people browse the vert section anyways. I honestly just don't have anyone in my life I can share this shit with, other than my parents and wife's parents. So I come here to show some people who might appreciate it, and to talk shop, so to speak.


I can yield that much with 250W of CFL, bruh. You don't even know. Nobody uses ropes from the ceiling like you, that's wack - just kidding, you're fucking awesome. Rock on.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 31, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I can yield that much with 250W of CFL, bruh. You don't even know. Nobody uses ropes from the ceiling like you, that's wack - just kidding, you're fucking awesome. Rock on.


Bruh. Do you even troll?


----------



## kiwipaulie (Apr 1, 2016)

Fuck why would someone hate on this, those plants are beautiful!!


----------



## digging (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey PK, what are the height of those plants right before you put them in the flower room ? What height do they end up right before chopping ?

Thank


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 1, 2016)

digging said:


> Hey PK, what are the height of those plants right before you put them in the flower room ? What height do they end up right before chopping ?
> 
> Thank



I guess it depends on how your measuring the height. If I measure from the floor to the top of the plant, it's probably 5' tall when I flip into flower, and like 9'-9.5' tall when finished flowering.


----------



## digging (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks so much PK for always sharing.

I have another question for you please, if you had the extra height in these rooms would you ever consider running Gavita lamps horizontally as well as your vertically hung bulbs ?

Thanks


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 1, 2016)

digging said:


> Thanks so much PK for always sharing.
> 
> I have another question for you please, if you had the extra height in these rooms would you ever consider running Gavita lamps horizontally as well as your vertically hung bulbs ?
> 
> Thanks


No problem man, that's why I'm here. 

As for the question. I suppose, if money was no option, and I could deal with the added heat etc...I would probably throw as much lighting on them as they could possibly take. Cause why not?


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 2, 2016)

I ordered some seeds last Friday from PeakSeedsBc, looking to add some Sativas to my garden. They were in the mail on Tuesday (long weekend) and arrived today, can't say enough about Mike over at Peak, quick to answer any email, and fast shipping. 

It was my first ever seed order and I can't wait to start popping some beans. I picked up his Sweet Skunk, C99, Skunkberry, and the SSxC99. 

I'm planning on growing these in dirt along side my hydro plants, and if I find something I really like I will probably throw it into my hydro system and grow them into trees, just to see how they do.

I think I'm just going to pop 1 strain at a time, and veg them until I can take a clone from each, then I'll use that to determine sex. I'll get rid of my males and I'll take clones from the remaining females, in case I want to keep a certain pheno, and then I'll flower out the moms. 

I figure working with just the one strain will keep the feeding schedule easier. I'm not interested in having to mix different batches of food for different strains. 

Anyway I'll post some pictures when I start popping some beans, I think I'm just going to put them straight into the peat pellet and let nature take its course. I'm not the most gentle person and those tap roots look awfully delicate.


----------



## Castroman (Apr 8, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> It was my first ever seed order and I can't wait to start popping some beans. I picked up his Sweet Skunk, C99, Skunkberry, and the SSxC99. I think I'm just going to pop 1 strain at a time, and veg them until I can take a clone from each, then I'll use that to determine sex. I'll get rid of my males and I'll take clones from the remaining females, in case I want to keep a certain pheno, and then I'll flower out the moms.


If you are going to run just one strain, I'd keep the best males and open pollinate with them to make some beans!


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 8, 2016)

Castroman said:


> If you are going to run just one strain, I'd keep the best males and open pollinate with them to make some beans!


Sorry, I don't think I was very clear. While I plan on popping just the one strain of seeds, these are just to flower out in dirt, along side my other strain that I have currently running in my hydro system. So I'll be running two different strains, one in hydro, one in dirt. 

I did toy with the idea of getting a small tent or building a small grow box for the males, so I could collect some pollen and hit one of my violator girls with it. Violator Kush x Sweet Skunk sounds pretty fucking good to me.


----------



## Castroman (Apr 8, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I did toy with the idea of getting a small tent or building a small grow box for the males, so I could collect some pollen and hit one of my violator girls with it. Violator Kush x Sweet Skunk sounds pretty fucking good to me.


No need for a tent or grow box, just cut a male branch and put it, unrooted as it is, in a container with water as if it were a regular flower on a glassy surface in a room far away from the girls. You don't even need any lighting. In a few days, the pods will shed pollen all over as this:



Then you can use that pollen to make that Violator Skunk (which sounds awesome). Collecting from more than one select male is also a good a idea so that you don't bottleneck the resulting cross. If the girls are not ready right away, you can mix the pollen with an equal amount of cornstarch and store it in the fridge for future use, keeps many months, perhaps years if frozen.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 8, 2016)

Castroman said:


> No need for a tent or grow box, just cut a male branch and put it, unrooted as it is, in a container with water as if it were a regular flower on a glassy surface in a room far away from the girls. You don't even need any lighting. In a few days, the pods will shed pollen all over as this:
> 
> View attachment 3652852
> 
> Then you can use that pollen to make that Violator Skunk (which sounds awesome). Collecting from more than one select male is also a good a idea so that you don't bottleneck the resulting cross. If the girls are not ready right away, you can mix the pollen with cornstarch 10:1 and store it in the fridge for future use, keeps many months, perhaps years if frozen.


10 parts pollen or vise versa?


----------



## Castroman (Apr 8, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> 10 parts pollen or vise versa?


Sorry, I meant 1:1, equal parts pollen and corn starch (or wheat flour, rice flour, etc.). Water and moisture kill pollen on contact, so you need get rid of all moisture before storing it. The cornstarch or flour itself needs to be free of moisture, it's a good idea to put the flour or cornstarch in the oven for a few minutes just to get rid of the moisture it may have absorbed. You can also try to get pollen dry without adding anything, using silica gel dissecant for instance. The advantage of flour or cornstarch is that you effectively double the amount of pollen available for use. Once dry, you can pack it in small amounts in small glassine envelopes, etc.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 15, 2016)

Castroman said:


> No need for a tent or grow box, just cut a male branch and put it, unrooted as it is, in a container with water as if it were a regular flower on a glassy surface in a room far away from the girls. You don't even need any lighting. In a few days, the pods will shed pollen all over as this:
> 
> View attachment 3652852
> 
> Then you can use that pollen to make that Violator Skunk (which sounds awesome). Collecting from more than one select male is also a good a idea so that you don't bottleneck the resulting cross. If the girls are not ready right away, you can mix the pollen with an equal amount of cornstarch and store it in the fridge for future use, keeps many months, perhaps years if frozen.


Awesome, I may just try this. Thanks for the info


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 15, 2016)

Well another update is in order, as I've just finished another harvest. I pulled a personal best of just over 7.5lbs from this crop.

The 4 plants in the room I just chopped, were the first ones that I tried my new "pruning tech" on, Lol everything is a "tech" these days. 

1 week into flower I cleaned up the bottoms of these girls and also took a lot of the middle crap out. I then left them to flower, pulling only the odd leaf here and there if I see a spot that is all clogged up. The girls responded extremely well to the pruning, increasing my yeild substantially.

This is a shot of 1 of the girls at about how 4 weeks, you can see the pruning I've done to the bottom.
 

I like to take these to 9.5 weeks before I chop. I was chopping at 8 weeks but I noticed a lot of trichomes in the 45u and 25u bubble bags when I would wash. That extra week and half really matures the resin heads so I'm catching them in the higher bags, now I'm getting nothing in my 25u and hardly anything in the 45u, all the goods are in my 73u and 90u.

All in all I'm extremely happy with this harvest, and looking to hit the 2lb per plant mark in the next few crops!


----------



## digging (Apr 15, 2016)

Congratulations, you hit the 7 plus pounds you were wanting to !!!!!!!

Yaaaaa hoooo !!!!!


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 15, 2016)

digging said:


> Congratulations, you hit the 7 plus pounds you were wanting to !!!!!!!
> 
> Yaaaaa hoooo !!!!!


Lol, thanks man, I was so stoked. It's days like today I wish I could tell everyone I know, this is my only real outlet to share my garden with people. I'm glad someone else can share in my excitement.


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 15, 2016)

Noice! My new setup is very similar, just a few more watts..hehe.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 15, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Noice! My new setup is very similar, just a few more watts..hehe.


Awesome, you got a link to your grow anywhere?


----------



## redi jedi (Apr 15, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Awesome, you got a link to your grow anywhere?


Nope not yet. Not real fond of posting pictures. PM me an e-mail addy. I got an under construction vid I will share if you'd like.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 15, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> Nope not yet. Not real fond of posting pictures. PM me an e-mail addy. I got an under construction vid I will share if you'd like.


Bro, I wanna see too!


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 19, 2016)

So I've just moved some more plants into flower. I'm going to take a picture once a week from the same vantage point to show just how fast these girls blow up.

Here's day 1


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

I like your photo documentary idea, if it works for you, I'll try something similar.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice grow. Id like to hear more about your trimming. Are you defoliating at all, or just removing little side branches? That first pic the in the first post looked like they had been defoliated. 

Very nice set up.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.
> 
> View attachment 3598372


Or maybe were just talking a lower leaf to bud ratio on this strain?


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I like your photo documentary idea, if it works for you, I'll try something similar.


It just came to me when I was moving the plants from my veg room. I always get the feeling that the plants are too small and I didn't veg them long enough. But sure enough they end up blowing up and becoming what I want. 

So I was thinking I'll take pictures once a week just to capture the dramatic explosion of growth.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> It just came to me when I was moving the plants from my veg room. I always get the feeling that the plants are too small and I didn't veg them long enough. But sure enough they end up blowing up and becoming what I want.
> 
> So I was thinking I'll take pictures once a week just to capture the dramatic explosion of growth.


Once a week is only 8-10 snaps. Consider every 2-3 days, it should do a much better job of catching growth spurts.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 19, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Nice grow. Id like to hear more about your trimming. Are you defoliating at all, or just removing little side branches? That first pic the in the first post looked like they had been defoliated.
> 
> Very nice set up.


Thanks,

Basically when I first started I would just leave the plants alone and let them do their thing. I would pluck the odd leaf here and there if it was covering a top or something. That picture you were talking about is a plant that wasn't trimmed or defoliated.


Then I saw this video and decided to give it a shot. His set up is close to what I'm doing, vertical bulbs (although he uses a China hat reflector on them) and big trees. 








I just harvested my first crop that I used this technique on and my yeilds increased dramatically. I was getting on average around 6lbs out of my room. My last crop was 7.5lbs of the biggest chunkiest buds I've ever grown. 

So now at 1 week into flower I will be lolipoping hard and cleaning out the middle shit. And then at 2 weeks I go and do a bit of defoliating.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Once a week is only 8-10 snaps. Consider every 2-3 days, it should do a much better job of catching growth spurts.


Ya, but that's more work!


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 20, 2016)

While I dont agree with his treatment of that soil and using artificial nutrients, the pruning and trimming looked good. Not sure that will fit my situation. But good info none the less.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Ya, but that's more work!


They sell time lapse digital cameras now. 

I just think you'd get a lot more out of having more pics. So would the rest of us, hint, hint... lol


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 24, 2016)

Alright these were taken 4 days after the last.



*edit* changed the first picture for one of a more similar angle


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

Can you give me a rundown on how the root zone is set up? I'm thinking hard about a switch to coco/hempy.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 24, 2016)

No problem @ttystikk

I have a 3gal bucket with holes drilled in the bottom, that is stacked on top of a 5gal bucket with my drain/return line to my rez in the bottom of that.

I have lava rock in the 3gal buckets, the roots then hang down through the holes and create mats that sit on the bottom of the 5gal bucket. I just have to push my roots away from the drain holes a few times and then I usually don't have a problem.

The roots are not sitting in water. I've raised the buckets so that once the lights go out and pump stops all the water will drain back to the reservoir.

There's pictures here a few pages back I believe, of my root mats and bucket setups.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2016)

That's very descriptive, thank you!


----------



## ky man (Apr 25, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> No problem @ttystikk
> 
> I have a 3gal bucket with holes drilled in the bottom, that is stacked on top of a 5gal bucket with my drain/return line to my rez in the bottom of that.
> 
> ...


Your grows look great.I wish you the best.I wish there was some one like you that lived close to me so I could hire them to set up a grow room for me.And teach me to grow indoors.I have never grew indoores but have grown tuns out doore in my life..you take care and stay safe and happy growing to you from ky.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 25, 2016)

ky man said:


> Your grows look great.I wish you the best.I wish there was some one like you that lived close to me so I could hire them to set up a grow room for me.And teach me to grow indoors.I have never grew indoores but have grown tuns out doore in my life..you take care and stay safe and happy growing to you from ky.


Cheers! And thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 27, 2016)

Alright, we are 1 week into flower, so tonight's the night I chop/prune. I took a few before and after shots, to show just how much I'm removing. 

 

 

And another 
 

 

And then the two shots of them in the room to compare growth.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 27, 2016)

Also it's been a while since I've posted and bud porn. 

This is my other flower room right now, somewhere between 5-6 weeks.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 28, 2016)

You're putting on a clinic in how to prune. Nice.


----------



## PKHydro (Apr 30, 2016)

Well it's been a few days since the pruning, and they are starting to blow up.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> If I missed something or there are any other questions, just fire away. I'll be happy to try and answer them.


g'day PK,

What size vents are u running & what are ur temps when light are off/on?
....post #54 looks like top exhaust vent is 12inch & floor intake vent is 10 inches?
Do u use Co2?
Cheers VG


----------



## PKHydro (May 4, 2016)

Good eye VG, 12" exhaust out the roof, 10" intake from crawlspace under the house. And because it's not a sealed room, and I'm constantly exchanging air, I'm not running Co2.

My peak temps when my lights are on fluctuates throughout the seasons. In the middle of winter, my temps are mid 70s. In the middle of summer they can get up into the high 80s, low 90s. There's usually a few weeks in the summer when I'm only running 3 of the 5 lights in my rooms because of the heat. When this happens I'll just rotate the lights daily so the plants still get even coverage. 

I try to not let my rooms get much colder that 67-68. I have a space heater in every room to maintain temps when the lights go out. 

My exhaust and intake fans are controlled by a thermostat, so I use the space heaters to warm up the room enough during lights off, that my intake/exhaust come on every 30-45mins and exchanges the air in the room.

Hope this helps.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Good eye VG, 12" exhaust out the roof, 10" intake from crawlspace under the house. And because it's not a sealed room, and I'm constantly exchanging air, I'm not running Co2.
> 
> My peak temps when my lights are on fluctuates throughout the seasons. In the middle of winter, my temps are mid 70s. In the middle of summer they can get up into the high 80s, low 90s. There's usually a few weeks in the summer when I'm only running 3 of the 5 lights in my rooms because of the heat. When this happens I'll just rotate the lights daily so the plants still get even coverage.
> 
> ...


g'day PK,
hows the humidity?
Thx VG


----------



## PKHydro (May 4, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day PK,
> hows the humidity?
> Thx VG


Humidity was only ever an issue before I put the space heaters in my rooms. Basically the lights would go out, then the rooms would never warm up enough to activate the exhaust/intake, allowing the humidity to skyrocket. I remember a few times opening the door just before the lights were to come back on, the walls were literally dripping with condensation.

So now exchanging the air in the rooms constantly when the lights are running, and then roughly every half hour or so when the lights are out, keeps everything in check.


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Good eye VG, 12" exhaust out the roof, 10" intake from crawlspace under the house. And because it's not a sealed room, and I'm constantly exchanging air, I'm not running Co2.
> 
> My peak temps when my lights are on fluctuates throughout the seasons. In the middle of winter, my temps are mid 70s. In the middle of summer they can get up into the high 80s, low 90s. There's usually a few weeks in the summer when I'm only running 3 of the 5 lights in my rooms because of the heat. When this happens I'll just rotate the lights daily so the plants still get even coverage.
> 
> ...


What if I told you that I'll be getting the same heat as you, only without plugging in any space heaters?


----------



## PKHydro (May 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What if I told you that I'll be getting the same heat as you, only without plugging in any space heaters?


Not much would change, I'm already super jelly about all the cool gear you get to play with! 

Lol, seriously though, I know your doing something crazy, but I just can't figure it out. I need pictures, and diagrams, how does this crazy chiller/heat pump contraption work!?


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Not much would change, I'm already super jelly about all the cool gear you get to play with!
> 
> Lol, seriously though, I know your doing something crazy, but I just can't figure it out. I need pictures, and diagrams, how does this crazy chiller/heat pump contraption work!?


The truth is that I've made a Faustian bargain; it's all about the devil worship.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 4, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Humidity was only ever an issue before I put the space heaters in my rooms. Basically the lights would go out, then the rooms would never warm up enough to activate the exhaust/intake, allowing the humidity to skyrocket. I remember a few times opening the door just before the lights were to come back on, the walls were literally dripping with condensation.
> 
> So now exchanging the air in the rooms constantly when the lights are running, and then roughly every half hour or so when the lights are out, keeps everything in check.


g'day PK,
Have u ever used coco in pots or any other systems & had similar results to DWC?
thx VG


----------



## PKHydro (May 5, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day PK,
> Have u ever used coco in pots or any other systems & had similar results to DWC?
> thx VG


Never used coco. I've grown a few plants in soil, but honestly I don't know if any other medium can offer the explosive growth of a well dialed in hydro setup.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Awesome grow PK. You definitely got some skills in this area. I will tag along for ideas. Currently just outdoor rooftop but as @ttystikk knows, I plan to get this 4x8x8 tent I have setup for vertical.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome grow PK. You definitely got some skills in this area. I will tag along for ideas. Currently just outdoor rooftop but as @ttystikk knows, I plan to get this 4x8x8 tent I have setup for vertical.


You got a gorilla tent then? Cause all other brands are like 6' 7"


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> You got a gorilla tent then? Cause all other brands are like 6' 7"


Yes, its 7'7 with the ext


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes, its 7'7 with the ext


Wish I'd had the $5-600 it costs to pick one ui. My Apollo 4x8 is rocking it still tho.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Wish I'd had the $5-600 it costs to pick one ui. My Apollo 4x8 is rocking it still tho.


I grabbed the light line due to the cost of shipping and extra taxes here so it didnt hit me that much and there's not that much difference quality wise, just not as heavy as the orig.

Edit: Actually yes it did hit me that much, but fuck it its worth it .


----------



## PKHydro (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome grow PK. You definitely got some skills in this area. I will tag along for ideas. Currently just outdoor rooftop but as @ttystikk knows, I plan to get this 4x8x8 tent I have setup for vertical.


Thanks! I think I've seen a few shots of your rooftop grow here and there, the girls always look happy. Your in SE Asia correct? Is heat going to be an issue when you light up a tent inside? 

Anyway, thanks for the kind words. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks! I think I've seen a few shots of your rooftop grow here and there, the girls always look happy. Your in SE Asia correct? Is heat going to be an issue when you light up a tent inside?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the kind words. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!


Thanks for the kind words. Yes Im in VN. Will be a temp controlled room that usually stays pretty stable so should be ok with enough air moving. Only 1 way to find out and if I need to make some changes/additions will do then.


----------



## PKHydro (May 6, 2016)

Alright so I'm going to be setting up a vertical scrog in the corners of my rooms. 
This is how my room currently is set up. 
 
As you can tell I'm no artist. 

Anyway, I put a few plants in dirt this round and just scattered them around the room, sitting on the floor. Unfortunately not a lot of light comes out the bottom of a bulb that is hung vertically. 

So I'm going to but a shelf across each corner roughly 3' off the ground. And have a plant in a vertical scrog up the corners of the room.
 

These plants will be in soil, I'm leaning organic, debating on going no till. I basically just want to have to water these pots, maybe an occasional tea. 

Anyway I took some more shots of the girls I've been documenting.

 
 

They will probably stretch for another few days, looking forward to watching these girls stack.


----------



## PKHydro (May 8, 2016)

Harvesting my other room today. There is some seriously chunky buds in here, and everything is unbelievable dense, I'm talking rock hard. I hate to say this before its all dried and weighed, but I gotta be close to hitting that 2lb per plant mark.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 8, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Harvesting my other room today. There is some seriously chunky buds in here, and everything is unbelievable dense, I'm talking rock hard. I hate to say this before its all dried and weighed, but I gotta be close to hitting that 2lb per plant mark.




standing ovation, gratz bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Harvesting my other room today. There is some seriously chunky buds in here, and everything is unbelievable dense, I'm talking rock hard. I hate to say this before its all dried and weighed, but I gotta be close to hitting that 2lb per plant mark.
> 
> View attachment 3677072
> View attachment 3677073 View attachment 3677074


Nice grease PK!!! On your plants above you start them in another room then they come in here to flower huh? Beautiful big plants.


----------



## PKHydro (May 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice grease PK!!! On your plants above you start them in another room then they come in here to flower huh? Beautiful big plants.


Ya, I have a separate veg room. Rooted clones veg for 5 weeks, then get transfered into the flower rooms.


----------



## digging (May 9, 2016)

Hey PK

What type of lights are you using for veg and what wattage please ?

Thanks.


----------



## brimck325 (May 9, 2016)

nice looking buds n plants pk! love the idea of fill all usable space too.


----------



## PKHydro (May 9, 2016)

digging said:


> Hey PK
> 
> What type of lights are you using for veg and what wattage please ?
> 
> Thanks.


I have 2 1000w MH and a T5 that I use in my veg room.


----------



## verticalgrow (May 9, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I have 2 1000w MH and a T5 that I use in my veg room.


g'day PK,
wats the strain?
cheers VG


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Pure Kush? Im just guessing


----------



## ttystikk (May 10, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I have 2 1000w MH and a T5 that I use in my veg room.


Consider switching up to 315W CMH lights. My veg exploded while my power and cooling requirements both dropped substantially.


----------



## PKHydro (May 10, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day PK,
> wats the strain?
> cheers VG


I can't be 100% certain on the strain, I was told its Violator Kush. However after looking into it, apparently V.kush is 100% pure indica, and I feel this plant definitely has some hybrid qualities to it. It takes 10 weeks to fully ripen, and the leaves aren't as fat and broad as I would expect 100% indica to be. Also after making hash with it, and smoking just resin, it's a very clear high.

I got a cut gifted to me after commenting on the smell of some herb this guy had brought to a trim one day. It smelled so different from everything else we were puffing. I can't even begin to describe the nose on this plant, it's out of this world.


----------



## PKHydro (May 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Consider switching up to 315W CMH lights. My veg exploded while my power and cooling requirements both dropped substantially.


I will. There might be a re-design coming in the near future, due to me having to move my garden. 

I'm contemplating all sorts of changes.


----------



## kiwipaulie (May 11, 2016)

Hey pk, do you veg horizontal or vert as well?


----------



## PKHydro (May 14, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Hey pk, do you veg horizontal or vert as well?


Vert all the way.


----------



## dwight smokum (May 14, 2016)

my favorite from peakseeds is northern skunk..been growin it for many years.


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Consider switching up to 315W CMH lights. My veg exploded while my power and cooling requirements both dropped substantially.


Are you using the same cmh bulbs in veg and flower? 3100 or 4000? Both?
Just bought 6 ballasts and lamps to try out, got a feeling that I'm going to be buying a bunch more!


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Are you using the same cmh bulbs in veg and flower? 3100 or 4000? Both?
> Just bought 6 ballasts and lamps to try out, got a feeling that I'm going to be buying a bunch more!


I think mine are 4K and I'm using them in veg only


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I think mine are 4K and I'm using them in veg only


Are you using the 3100 cmh for flower?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Are you using the 3100 cmh for flower?


In bloom, I'm using either 860W CDM Allstart- or CXB3590 3500K.


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In bloom, I'm using either 860W CDM Allstart- or CXB3590 3500K.


What ballast are you using on the 860?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> What ballast are you using on the 860?


Standard thousand watt mag


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Standard thousand watt mag


Doesn't the 860 need a square wave ballast like the 315?


----------



## ttystikk (May 20, 2016)

bottletoke said:


> Doesn't the 860 need a square wave ballast like the 315?


Just low frequency, which is why they work on a mag


----------



## bottletoke (May 20, 2016)

Interesting, is there an advantage on running these Phillips ballasts on 315's instead of a 400 mag? I'd think with a square wave that a bulb would be on at longer durations when it's at its max height of the wave making the bulb brighter.....hmmmm, I think your v avg on a square wave would equal your v peak. No ramping up or down in a cycle, just on and off but at peak voltage.


----------



## pinner420 (May 20, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Vert all the way.


Amen


----------



## Indefinately (Jun 3, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Vert all the way.


Just read you your entire thread!

Love your work mate

Watching closely.......

Indefinately
" let it be Green in 2016


----------



## digging (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey PK, anything more to share


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2016)

digging said:


> Hey PK, anything more to share


Hey, thanks for checking in. Life's been busy, and my plan for weekly picture updates really went into the shitter fast. 

I'm breaking into the no till organic game. I've mixed my soil and it's currently just sitting there cooking. I will be rocking some 20 gal no till pots in the corners of my room. And am contemplating building another small flower room dedicated to organics. Something about giving my plants nothing but water is SUPER appealing to me. Maybe because when I started I was all about pumping them with massive doses of synthetics.

Anyway I have 6 Skunkberry and 3 Sweet Skunk (with one special one I'm praying is a girl) from PeakSeedsBc that I have in my veg room. I'm about to cut some clones from them and sex them out. I'm contemplating running the Skunkberry in my hydro system as well just to see how it performs. 

Other that that I've been making some hash, and fly fishing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I'm breaking into the no till organic game. I've mixed my soil and it's currently just sitting there cooking. I will be rocking some 20 gal no till pots in the corners of my room.


Fuck yeah, cool stuff man


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I can't be 100% certain on the strain, I was told its Violator Kush. However after looking into it, apparently V.kush is 100% pure indica, and I feel this plant definitely has some hybrid qualities to it. It takes 10 weeks to fully ripen, and the leaves aren't as fat and broad as I would expect 100% indica to be. Also after making hash with it, and smoking just resin, it's a very clear high.
> 
> I got a cut gifted to me after commenting on the smell of some herb this guy had brought to a trim one day. It smelled so different from everything else we were puffing. I can't even begin to describe the nose on this plant, it's out of this world.


Ihighly doubt its violator kush as well.
V kush is the shortest plant without stretch ive ever seen or grown out of about 40 or 50 strains. It might be one of the other kush varieties though.
Vkush would be bad for vertical scrog etc but very good for vertical sog.Very good for the top level at least.

Good read this thread.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> ...and fly fishing.


NOW I'm jealous!


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> View attachment 3719629 View attachment 3719630 View attachment 3719631


Noice! Where'd you catch that one?


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Noice! Where'd you catch that one?


That's a few different fish from a lake up in the cariboo, here in BC.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> That's a few different fish from a lake up in the cariboo, here in BC.


Very nice! I really like small stream and river fishing in the mountains near my home, though I'm certainly not averse to drowning a worm in some of the lakes both up in the bumps and down here on the flats. 

My favorite lake is waaaaay up in the mountains, above 10,000 ft. Worms won't work because the fish never see them. They sure like dry flies though, matched to the day's hatch! Lots of fun!


----------



## digging (Jun 28, 2016)

Right on, I see life is treating you well and being good to you 

Enjoy


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Very nice! I really like small stream and river fishing in the mountains near my home, though I'm certainly not averse to drowning a worm in some of the lakes both up in the bumps and down here on the flats.
> 
> My favorite lake is waaaaay up in the mountains, above 10,000 ft. Worms won't work because the fish never see them. They sure like dry flies though, matched to the day's hatch! Lots of fun!


Awesome, I river fish as well, mostly for salmon and steelhead. Although I will hunt for some cutthroat trout in the rivers around here once the salmon fry start hatching and making their way out to the ocean. That can be a blast, and cuttties have such beautiful markings.

Lake fishing for me is all fly fishing. I'm not much of a worm and bobber guy, I like fishing leech imitations on the edge of a weed bed. Or if chironomids are hatching I'll be anchored up and fishing those, usually one under an indicator, and one on a naked line.


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2016)

digging said:


> Right on, I see life is treating you well and being good to you
> 
> Enjoy


It has its ups and downs that's for sure. Still dealing with my disability, and the wife now is having some medical issues. But we are trying to stay positive, and enjoy each day.


----------



## digging (Jun 28, 2016)

Keep smiling PK. I wish you and the Mrs. All the best


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> It has its ups and downs that's for sure. Still dealing with my disability, and the wife now is having some medical issues. But we are trying to stay positive, and enjoy each day.


Enjoying the day IS positive, and indeed victory itself.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 5, 2016)

I love trout fishing. Going away this weekend to tackle some big ocean boys this weekend.


----------



## Indefinately (Jul 5, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> I love trout fishing. Going away this weekend to tackle some big ocean boys this weekend.


While your out on the boat, come pick me up from darling harbour.

I'm not that far.......
Lol


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 5, 2016)

Indefinately said:


> While your out on the boat, come pick me up from darling harbour.
> 
> I'm not that far.......
> Lol


I don't have that big a boat lol. I wish but.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> I don't have that big a boat lol. I wish but.


I wish, too. Hard enough to make it happen someday.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wish, too. Hard enough to make it happen someday.


I'll get there one day


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

When the kids all move out


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> When the kids all move out


Fuck that! Them lil maties are free deck hands, bro! Make the little rug rats swab the decks, tack the jib and reef the sails for as long as you can! 

It's a great life, they'd fucking love it!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck that! Them lil maties are free deck hands, bro! Make the little rug rats swab the decks, tack the jib and reef the sails for as long as you can!
> 
> It's a great life, they'd fucking love it!


That all sounded good till it sounded like a yacht lol. I'm done with sails, bring on the inboard turbo diesels.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

Something like this. He comes down here every so often, owns a big vodka brand you probably know. Russian guy


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> That all sounded good till it sounded like a yacht lol. I'm done with sails, bring on the inboard turbo diesels.


That shit gets expensive. Where you going in such a hurry?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Something like this. He comes down here every so often, owns a big vodka brand you probably know. Russian guy


Lol leaky tub.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 6, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> View attachment 3719629 View attachment 3719630 View attachment 3719631


We like to catch these guys in the river up in this neck of the woods


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That shit gets expensive. Where you going in such a hurry?


Lifes too short to go slow. Plus I like my game fishing. It sucks doing it of a yacht


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

These are what I call fish 

Mix of kingfish, hapuka (Gropper), bluenose and others


----------



## PKHydro (Jul 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> We like to catch these guys in the river up in this neck of the woods
> View attachment 3725743


Beautiful markings on that fish.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jul 6, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Beautiful markings on that fish.


Sea Run Cutthroat Trout. Tasty too!


----------



## cocoherd (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> These are what I call fish
> 
> Mix of kingfish, hapuka (Gropper), bluenose and others


Nice kingy, looks like a rat though...do they go out that far offshore?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

OneHitDone said:


> Sea Run Cutthroat Trout. Tasty too!


Never heard of such a critter. I think I want to try fishing for some!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

cocoherd said:


> Nice kingy, looks like a rat though...do they go out that far offshore?


Lol that rat kingi was caught at white island and was 29kg at 1.15m long


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 6, 2016)

Here's a different shot of it that might help put it into perspective.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Here's a different shot of it that might help put it into perspective.


shit yeah, nice fish


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 6, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Here's a different shot of it that might help put it into perspective.


Looks like tuna.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looks like tuna.


Kingfish. Tuna stocks are scary low down these ways. Two many international trawlers fucking our waters and our navy and airforce do nothing. Really fucks me off


----------



## cocoherd (Jul 7, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Here's a different shot of it that might help put it into perspective.


Wow, now that's a kingy if i ever saw one ...sorry about the (not to scale) remarks i made before .


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 7, 2016)

cocoherd said:


> Wow, now that's a kingy if i ever saw one ...sorry about the (not to scale) remarks i made before .


No worries bro, the biggest one our crew has taken is 52kg, now that's a monster. 

If anyone wants big fish, come down under and fish either the Three Kings, White Island, Ranfurly Banks and then of course the might blue fin on the West Coast. If your die hard go the west coast. You really have to get on it, because you fish 24/7 and those beasts are 150kg-500kg+, fights can last from 1hr to 12hrs and when your paying nzd$12k for six anglers, it ain't cheap lol.

You only normally get to keep one, tag and release the rest. Either way if you keep a 300kg fish, it is a bit no? Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> No worries bro, the biggest one our crew has taken is 52kg, now that's a monster.
> 
> If anyone wants big fish, come down under and fish either the Three Kings, White Island, Ranfurly Banks and then of course the might blue fin on the West Coast. If your die hard go the west coast. You really have to get on it, because you fish 24/7 and those beasts are 150kg-500kg+, fights can last from 1hr to 12hrs and when your paying nzd$12k for six anglers, it ain't cheap lol.
> 
> You only normally get to keep one, tag and release the rest. Either way if you keep a 300kg fish, it is a bit no? Lol


Aye 12k between 6 anglers definitely covers cost when you are keeping 300 kg worth of blue fin, that shit aint cheap. 100# per angler for 2k each not bad for that experience


----------



## kiwipaulie (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye 12k between 6 anglers definitely covers cost when you are keeping 300 kg worth of blue fin, that shit aint cheap. 100# per angler for 2k each not bad for that experience


Yeah bro hard. Its not a bad deal at all. Pity I cant just sell the fish to Japan hahaha. You get 3-4 x the 12k for it


----------



## powerslide (Jul 9, 2016)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


I didn't make it off the first page... 
6pds isn't even .5gpw. Even at 7p's he's not killing it. Not sure whats so unbelievable.


----------



## fanboyz1231 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey just saw some minor mistakes on page 6 of this thread in regards to ur electrical...if your hanging lights with that cable...look into strain relief connectors, and to hang the cable without a worry of it falling or moving,but with the ability still to adjust the height...look into a "horse cock"....just thought id share my 2c coming from an electrical background...crazy looking grows man! wish i had the room!


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 13, 2016)

fanboyz1231 said:


> Hey just saw some minor mistakes on page 6 of this thread in regards to ur electrical...if your hanging lights with that cable...look into strain relief connectors, and to hang the cable without a worry of it falling or moving,but with the ability still to adjust the height...look into a "horse cock"....just thought id share my 2c coming from an electrical background...crazy looking grows man! wish i had the room!



Thanks man, I've been meaning to get some strain relief connectors for those cables. I've had more than one pull out of the box, but i'm really good at procrastinating and they still don't have them. One day.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 13, 2016)

powerslide said:


> I didn't make it off the first page...
> 6pds isn't even .5gpw. Even at 7p's he's not killing it. Not sure whats so unbelievable.


I think this was directed at me, but you replied to the other guy who posted that video. 

I know my grow isn't the most efficient, Ive said this numerous times throughout the thread. I haven't hit the magical (some say pointless) measurement of 1gpw, yet. I've never claimed to be doing anything unbelievable, or have some crazy new technique to grow monster plants. 

I just wanted to show my garden off to some people who might appreciate it, because I don't tell anyone in my real life that I'm growing, so this is my only outlet to connect with people.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Some people don't fucking understand this though its the way my parents raised me.... "if you dont have something nice or constructive to say then FUCK OFF"


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I think this was directed at me, but you replied to the other guy who posted that video.
> 
> I know my grow isn't the most efficient, Ive said this numerous times throughout the thread. I haven't hit the magical (some say pointless) measurement of 1gpw, yet. I've never claimed to be doing anything unbelievable, or have some crazy new technique to grow monster plants.
> 
> I just wanted to show my garden off to some people who might appreciate it, because I don't tell anyone in my real life that I'm growing, so this is my only outlet to connect with people.


I'm still here and I think what you're doing is damn respectable.


----------



## powerslide (Aug 13, 2016)

I wasn't bashing you just pointing out to that jack wagon that what you were claiming is not unheard of. Do your thing I enjoy reading your stuff!


PKHydro said:


> I think this was directed at me, but you replied to the other guy who posted that video.
> 
> I know my grow isn't the most efficient, Ive said this numerous times throughout the thread. I haven't hit the magical (some say pointless) measurement of 1gpw, yet. I've never claimed to be doing anything unbelievable, or have some crazy new technique to grow monster plants.
> 
> I just wanted to show my garden off to some people who might appreciate it, because I don't tell anyone in my real life that I'm growing, so this is my only outlet to connect with people.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm learning a lot @PKHydro I think you and I run an op that has many similarities. It's fun to watch. Keep it up!


----------



## verticalgrow (Aug 14, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I think this was directed at me, but you replied to the other guy who posted that video.
> 
> I know my grow isn't the most efficient, Ive said this numerous times throughout the thread. I haven't hit the magical (some say pointless) measurement of 1gpw, yet. I've never claimed to be doing anything unbelievable, or have some crazy new technique to grow monster plants.
> 
> I just wanted to show my garden off to some people who might appreciate it, because I don't tell anyone in my real life that I'm growing, so this is my only outlet to connect with people.


g'day PK,
This thread is the best & in all honesty i wanna see more.
When is the next grow starting?
VG


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 15, 2016)

verticalgrow said:


> g'day PK,
> This thread is the best & in all honesty i wanna see more.
> When is the next grow starting?
> VG


Thanks man, that means a lot. The grows have not stopped, just not much new to post. I've been spending a lot of time away from the garden this summer, with fishing trips and some scouting trips for the upcoming hunting season. 

I'm growing a few new strains still, PeakSeedsBc Sweet Skunk and Skunkberry, the inlaws almost killed them off while they were babysitting. However I've nursed them back and am now sexing them out. The remaining females are going in 20gal ROLS.

I'm debating on taking some clones from the 2 best SS females, and 2 best SB females and throwing them in the hydro setup to see what they can do.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 15, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm learning a lot @PKHydro I think you and I run an op that has many similarities. It's fun to watch. Keep it up!


Thanks for all the kind words man! Honestly looking at your op has inspired me to try and become more efficient. I plan on eventually moving my grow into a new building, and I've been drawing up tons of plans. If it happens I'll be picking your brain about cooling and heating my area, you and your chill king are on another level. Wish I was in the states so I could see that fucking thing in person.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 15, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Thanks for all the kind words man! Honestly looking at your op has inspired me to try and become more efficient. I plan on eventually moving my grow into a new building, and I've been drawing up tons of plans. If it happens I'll be picking your brain about cooling and heating my area, you and your chill king are on another level. Wish I was in the states so I could see that fucking thing in person.


I'll be happy to help in any way I can!


----------



## digging (Aug 19, 2016)

Big fan of your grows. 

Peace and love.


----------



## kiwipaulie (Aug 28, 2016)

Keep up the good shit PK!!


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 19, 2016)

Impressive, just wow.


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 19, 2016)

Well a bit of an update is in order.

I've been having issues. I took some time away from the garden this summer while I spent a bunch of time recharging my batteries out in the bush, fishing and camping.

However this means I've left the garden in the no so competent hands of my inlaws. The ended up killing off my original mom of the so called violator Kush that I've been running. I got another cut, but it's now throwing balls in flower. I had one crop that was seeded pretty good, and this next crop is 2 weeks in and throwing balls again. I'm debating whether or not I want to spend the money on electricity finish this crop. I could always turn the whole thing into drysift or bubblehash, just don't know if it worth the work.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Well a bit of an update is in order.
> 
> I've been having issues. I took some time away from the garden this summer while I spent a bunch of time recharging my batteries out in the bush, fishing and camping.
> 
> However this means I've left the garden in the no so competent hands of my inlaws. The ended up killing off my original mom of the so called violator Kush that I've been running. I got another cut, but it's now throwing balls in flower. I had one crop that was seeded pretty good, and this next crop is 2 weeks in and throwing balls again. I'm debating whether or not I want to spend the money on electricity finish this crop. I could always turn the whole thing into drysift or bubblehash, just don't know if it worth the work.


Unstable phenos are a deal killer, I'd say that unless you already have people lined up who want the dry sift or whatever it's going to be an uphill battle all the way. 

If you were close to Colorado I could help you out!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Ashame your inlaws have fucked things up for you. Good vibes getting it back to the way you run things....


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Unstable phenos are a deal killer, I'd say that unless you already have people lined up who want the dry sift or whatever it's going to be an uphill battle all the way.
> 
> If you were close to Colorado I could help you out!


Yup unstable genetics are no bueno, it's beyond frustrating. I'm on the verge of just chopping everything, doing a serious clean, as I'm sure there's fucking pollen everywhere, and starting over with the Skunkberry and the Sweet Skunk that I've got from PeakSeedsBc.

I know you'd hook me up if you could. Much appreciated.


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ashame your inlaws have fucked things up for you. Good vibes getting it back to the way you run things....


Honestly I kind of expected it and wasn't too surprised or upset. It's their garden as well and they get their meds from the same place, I just run it 99% of the time. I know they tried their best and I'm stoked we managed to get any bud at all, seeded or not.

My father in law has had a stroke so he gets kinda funny every now and then. He'll do things sometimes that just doesnt make sense to anyone else but himself. Unplugging fans or pumps, or turning heaters on in the middle of summer. 

And my mother in law is a bit of a space cadet, can't really rely on her to do what she says she'll do. She means well, but is a bit like a child, in that she'll get busy and sidetracked and completely forget that she has to go down and take care of chores in the garden. 

Thanks for the positive vibes though, I'm sure I'll have it back up and running strong in a bit!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Yup unstable genetics are no bueno, it's beyond frustrating. I'm on the verge of just chopping everything, doing a serious clean, as I'm sure there's fucking pollen everywhere, and starting over with the Skunkberry and the Sweet Skunk that I've got from PeakSeedsBc.
> 
> I know you'd hook me up if you could. Much appreciated.


All you have to do to kill pollen is get it wet. 

No worries, lots of people have helped me get where I am and I like paying it forward.


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 19, 2016)

Some pictures of the she males
   

Look at the size of these ridiculous things. I think they waited a bit to long to flip over to flower, one top is smashed into the roof


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 20, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Some pictures of the she males
> View attachment 3785049 View attachment 3785047 View attachment 3785046
> 
> Look at the size of these ridiculous things. I think they waited a bit to long to flip over to flower, one top is smashed into the roofView attachment 3785059 View attachment 3785051



You`d be shocked how ineffective them chick`s with tiny dinkys winkys are, a lot of the time you pull them down and find the pollen is still in the sack or the pollen does not seed the flowers

Just a few seeds is ok some ;people seem to think seeding a small part of the plant makes the weed stronger the male pollen is the 2nd strongest part of the plant not all bad


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> You`d be shocked how ineffective them chick`s with tiny dinkys winkys are, a lot of the time you pull them down and find the pollen is still in the sack or the pollen does not seed the flowers
> 
> Just a few seeds is ok some ;people seem to think seeding a small part of the plant makes the weed stronger the male pollen is the 2nd strongest part of the plant not all bad


While that was once true, people are fuckin wannabe weed snobs now. That's how it is now in a rec legal state and that's how it will be in your state sooner or later. 

Save your pollen for breeding, no one wants that 'kief' lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> You`d be shocked how ineffective them chick`s with tiny dinkys winkys are, a lot of the time you pull them down and find the pollen is still in the sack or the pollen does not seed the flowers
> 
> Just a few seeds is ok some ;people seem to think seeding a small part of the plant makes the weed stronger the male pollen is the 2nd strongest part of the plant not all bad


Yeah while I dont give a shit over here in Nam about those male flowers or seeded bud, you would be surprised how untrue that statement is in general.... People think that the only thing good is great bag appeal sensi....


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 20, 2016)

THE KONASSURE said:


> You`d be shocked how ineffective them chick`s with tiny dinkys winkys are, a lot of the time you pull them down and find the pollen is still in the sack or the pollen does not seed the flowers
> 
> Just a few seeds is ok some ;people seem to think seeding a small part of the plant makes the weed stronger the male pollen is the 2nd strongest part of the plant not all bad


The thing is, the crop before this had a TON of seed, like almost every bud had some in it. So with the amount of male flowers I'm seeing this time, I know it's going to be another bad one. 

I'm going to say fuck it and finish this crop. Seeded bud sucks, but its not like I'm selling it off. The family can deal with another batch of meds with some seeds in it.
I'm killing off the next round of clones though, and looking for a new strain to run, I just can't deal with shit genetics.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Sep 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> While that was once true, people are fuckin wannabe weed snobs now. That's how it is now in a rec legal state and that's how it will be in your state sooner or later.
> 
> Save your pollen for breeding, no one wants that 'kief' lol



My state ? sounds like war`s a coming lol......... I got 5 to 50 years before I`d have to worry about that here would rather be somewhere more social, legal and snobby tbh but I`m piss poor, "bruv" as they say lol


----------



## digging (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey PK, would love to see you grow some GG#4 trees. That would be spectacular to follow that grow


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 23, 2016)

digging said:


> Hey PK, would love to see you grow some GG#4 trees. That would be spectacular to follow that grow


I'd love to be able to get my hands on a real cut of the GG#4, although Ive heard mixes reviews. 

Hell I'd take a real cut of any reliable genetics at the moment, fuck these hermie bastards I'm growing.

There's so much nice shit out there it makes my head spin trying to narrow things down. I've got some PeakSeedsBc stuff going in veg right now, but maybe looking to pick up some Bodhi or Rare Dankness gear in the near future.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I'd love to be able to get my hands on a real cut of the GG#4, although Ive heard mixes reviews.
> 
> Hell I'd take a real cut of any reliable genetics at the moment, fuck these hermie bastards I'm growing.
> 
> There's so much nice shit out there it makes my head spin trying to narrow things down. I've got some PeakSeedsBc stuff going in veg right now, but maybe looking to pick up some Bodhi or Rare Dankness gear in the near future.


Bodhi would be a go to. I dont have much experience with Rare Dankness, but I know for certain what Bodhi puts out, fukn fire


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 27, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> I'd love to be able to get my hands on a real cut of the GG#4, although Ive heard mixes reviews.
> 
> Hell I'd take a real cut of any reliable genetics at the moment, fuck these hermie bastards I'm growing.
> 
> There's so much nice shit out there it makes my head spin trying to narrow things down. I've got some PeakSeedsBc stuff going in veg right now, but maybe looking to pick up some Bodhi or Rare Dankness gear in the near future.


Ive been dying for a cut of gg#4, still trying to persuade people south of the border to drop some clones in an expedited parcel for me....with no luck of course. Even offer to pay up front just in case it's unsuccessful. 
I've decided to run some big worm gear that I've already received and pretty stoked on, also bought some mail order medman clones to get me going until these seedlings go through the growth cycle where I can select a keeper pheno for a mother. Lots of good stuff around locally, I just want to have something different.
Good luck on ur Hunt!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Sep 30, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.
> 
> View attachment 3598372 View attachment 3598375


With the light set-up like that, what kind of temps do you run into? Is it relatively easy to keep it down?


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes it's pretty easy to control. I'm not running AC, just a big exhaust fan and a well placed intake. I only really run into issues for a week or two during the hottest part of the summer. When this happens I'll just unplug a light or two each night. 

Bare bulbs run cooler as well. There's no metal reflector sitting there trapping heat, and getting hot as balls. The hot air from the bulb simply rises up to the roof and is exhausted. This also allows me to get a 1000w bulb like 10" from the plant without any burning whatsoever.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2016)

Vertical is just bad ass in so many ways, isn't it? 

Makes me wonder why people still grow flatlander style, lol


----------



## PKHydro (Sep 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vertical is just bad ass in so many ways, isn't it?
> 
> Makes me wonder why people still grow flatlander style, lol


Haha, yup it sure is! We are all creatures of habit, it's easy for people to get stuck doing something one way, and one way only.

Had I been taught how to grow in a SOG or something I would probably still be doing that. As long as what your doing works, most people wouldn't change their styles.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Haha, yup it sure is! We are all creatures of habit, it's easy for people to get stuck doing something one way, and one way only.
> 
> Had I been taught how to grow in a SOG or something I would probably still be doing that. As long as what your doing works, most people wouldn't change their styles.


I'm not most people. For good or bad, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not most people. For good or bad, lol


Same thing I tell my kids, "but ba, so and so does it". You aint fucking so and so, you are you, now do it like YOU would do it


----------



## wildfire97936 (Sep 30, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Yes it's pretty easy to control. I'm not running AC, just a big exhaust fan and a well placed intake. I only really run into issues for a week or two during the hottest part of the summer. When this happens I'll just unplug a light or two each night.
> 
> Bare bulbs run cooler as well. There's no metal reflector sitting there trapping heat, and getting hot as balls. The hot air from the bulb simply rises up to the roof and is exhausted. This also allows me to get a 1000w bulb like 10" from the plant without any burning whatsoever.


Damn man that's badass!! You definitely have a awesome set-up with the skills to match. I'm recently gotten back into growing since an extended hiatus and I'm tryin to plan my next big grow next year. Love stumbling upon hidden gems full of info like your thread.


----------



## Rottedroots (Oct 20, 2016)

As pretty as all your girls are could you post a few pics of the finished product. I'm still finding that a good dry and cure to be elusive. The high and stone are there but taste and even color is just not where it should be. You got the grow going on bud but what's your curing technique? Thanks.


----------



## PKHydro (Oct 21, 2016)

Rottedroots said:


> As pretty as all your girls are could you post a few pics of the finished product. I'm still finding that a good dry and cure to be elusive. The high and stone are there but taste and even color is just not where it should be. You got the grow going on bud but what's your curing technique? Thanks.


Well it starts with the flush for me. In my hydro system, I flush with just straight water for 7 days. Then I'll chop the plants, taking full branches, removing just the big fan leaves and I'll hang it all for like 10 days. I'll keep the room in the low to mid 70s, and in the neighborhood of 50% humidity.

In the last couple of days I'll be checking on it frequently. The key is waiting until I think I've almost over dried it. I wait untill it's really nice and crispy to the touch, and then I'll trim. I used to hire someone friends to come and trim and get a machine, but I was never happy with the end result. I'd look at my buds and wouldn't be able to find 1 single intact trichome. Between the guys grabbing all the buds to see who can collect the most finger hash, and the machine tumbling everything around, it stripped my bud of all the shit I just worked so hard to grow.

So now my trim is a slow painstaking process, with no machine and just me and the wife trimming with the odd help from her parents, but my bud is just dripping with resin and sparkles like a diamond. After the trim I'll put it all into a few totes to sweat for at least a full 24hrs.

Once it's done in the sweat I carefully take it back out and decide whether or not it needs to dry out a bit more or whether I can pack it straight up. Easiest way to check is to just pinch your buds, a nice dry bud should feel rock hard, if it's spongey and springs back after squishing it needs to dry out some more.

 

EDIT: I'll add this picture to show how clean this stuff burns


----------



## PKHydro (Oct 21, 2016)

I should also add that, figuring out when it's dry enough to trim, and getting it to that point where I start to worry I've over dried it, takes practice and you might fuck up a crop or two.

I've definitely let it get too dry before which isn't good and requires a VERY delicate trim otherwise it'll just crumble in your hands. If this happens I just throw a handful of fresh fan leaves I'll pick from my plants in the other flower room into the tote and let it sweat in the tote for a longer period of time.

However rushing it and trimming it while it's still a little moist isn't good either. First of all trying to trim while it's still a little "mushy" sucks...big time, when it's crisp it's a thousand times easier to trim. Second, mold is a big factor, you dont want to be putting bud that is too moist into a tote or jar to sweat it, so you'd have to put it onto a screen or find some way to continue drying it. Which brings us to the third problem over handling. Then more you mess with it, the more trichomes you destroy. I try to just hang it, trim it, sweat it once, and bag it. Too much moisture means your going to be sweating and drying a few times until it's good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

Dripping with diamonds, looks great


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vertical is just bad ass in so many ways, isn't it?
> 
> Makes me wonder why people still grow flatlander style, lol


Yeah I have been running a vert and horizontal for comparison and the vert I think definitely beats horizontal


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Yeah I have been running a vert and horizontal for comparison and the vert I think definitely beats horizontal


My take boils down to this; productivity of vert vs flat is slightly lower on a per square foot basis, but with the ability to get up to 3x the working trellis square footage you more than make up for it. Usually by double.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Nov 6, 2016)

PKHydro said:


> Picture update.
> 
> Flower room A currently sitting at 5.5 weeks. These are the first plants I've seriously lolipoped, I also cleaned out a bunch of the small middle shoots that don't really amount to much.
> 
> ...


I really am so impressed


----------



## zep_lover (Nov 27, 2016)

just found and read your thread.great work and skills!


----------



## digging (Nov 28, 2016)

We want an encore


----------



## Ozzfan1229 (Jan 7, 2017)

Great thread. Great looking product. Kick ass rooms. Good stuff man.
Hope your program gets back to how it was


----------



## sgrowdum (Jan 7, 2017)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each



Cant help but laugh at shit like this.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

How high is your ceiling? 

I'm doing 2- 20x15x7' rooms with 2-12 site Under Current DWC with air stones. I'm using floatstone for my medium. I have 2,000 watts per room was thinking of adding some 300 watt cfl's for added wattage. 

What are your thoughts on the setup and realistic weight outcome?


----------



## verticalgrow (Jan 29, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> How high is your ceiling?
> 
> I'm doing 2- 20x15x7' rooms with 2-12 site Under Current DWC with air stones. I'm using floatstone for my medium. I have 2,000 watts per room was thinking of adding some 300 watt cfl's for added wattage.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the setup and realistic weight outcome?


@PKHydro i think it was 10 x 10 x 8ft high but PK can confirm.
1000w hps = 2pound anything over is a bonus
VG


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> @PKHydro i think it was 10 x 10 x 8ft high but PK can confirm.
> 1000w hps = 2pound anything over is a bonus
> VG


How many plants is that for?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> How high is your ceiling?
> 
> I'm doing 2- 20x15x7' rooms with 2-12 site Under Current DWC with air stones. I'm using floatstone for my medium. I have 2,000 watts per room was thinking of adding some 300 watt cfl's for added wattage.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the setup and realistic weight outcome?


2000 watts for each of two rooms of 300 sq ft apiece? Uh, that's not enough watts for all that space. Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> 2000 watts for each of two rooms of 300 sq ft apiece? Uh, that's not enough watts for all that space. Am I reading this wrong?


Should I be running four? I'm the fucking new guy..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Should I be running four? I'm the fucking new guy..


"Typically" a quadrant of 4 (4x4) has a light over...flatlander style anyway...vertical similar imo only light is vertical...for instance in my 4x8 tent, it will have 2 lights hung....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Should I be running four? I'm the fucking new guy..


Even with some of the latest LED available, I can still only realistically spread 1000W over maybe 40 sq ft of actual bloom surface, and it's much better at 30ish.

So with the most efficient light available you'd still want 8-10kW of lighting in each space. Double that for HID of any kind, DE HPS included.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> "Typically" a quadrant of 4 has a light over...flatlander style anyway...vertical similar imo only light is vertical...for instance in my 4x8 tent, it will have 2 lights hung....


He said two 20x15' rooms, right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> He said two 20x15' rooms, right?


Yes, thats what I read


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes, thats what I read


Shit. I wish I had that much room right now!


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> He said two 20x15' rooms, right?


Yes


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

Are the rooms too big? Should I make them smaller?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Are the rooms too big? Should I make them smaller?


You need a lot of light for a space that big.

20x15=300 sq ft/8 for my LED bars = almost 38 units x 265W each = 9900W. You'd spend a lot more watts on anything less efficient, both in terms of performance and cooling.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You need a lot of light for a space that big.
> 
> 20x15=300 sq ft/8 for my LED bars = almost 38 units x 265W each = 9900W. You'd spend a lot more watts on anything less efficient, both in terms of performance and cooling.


I'll adjust my build to be more effective..
Unfortunately I'm limited on funds.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> I'll adjust my build to be more effective..
> Unfortunately I'm limited on funds.


Start in one corner and grow into your space, lol


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Start in one corner and grow into your space, lol


Well I have a good amount more so 15x15 rooms it is. I have 90x20 total available space.. so I'll build it with a hallway.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

Did find this just now:

*
Minimum Lighting 25 watts Per Square Foot*

_*Lighting *_
The minimum recommended lighting for your area is *5625 watts*
_*Ventilation *_
The minimum flow rating of your fan should be *1312.5 *Cubic Feet per Minute (CFM) 
_*Power Requirements *_
This setup will require *30.5 amps* to be available at all times for safest operation* 
*Optimum Lighting 40 watts Per Square Foot*

_*Lighting *_
The optimum reccomended lighting for your area is *9000 watts*
_*Ventilation *_
For optimum ventilation the flow rating of your fan should be around *1443.8* Cubic Feet per Minute
_*Power Requirements *_
This setup will require *48.8 amps* to be available at all times for safest operation* 
*Maximum Lighting 60 watts Per Square Foot*

_*Lighting *_
The maximum reccomended lighting for your area is *13500 watts*
_*Ventilation *_
Going this way you will require a fan with a flow rating of at least *1706.3* Cubic Feet per Minute
_*Power Requirements *_
This setup will require *73.1 amps* to be available at all times for safest operation*
_*Additional Comments *_
Getting to these points and or over it is highly reccomended the grower use Co2 in their room as your plants will only be able to photosythesise a certain amount of light before needing a Co2 boost to benifit


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 30, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Did find this just now:
> 
> *
> Minimum Lighting 25 watts Per Square Foot*
> ...


Well I'm glad to see your doing a bit more research. You need to read everything you can, and have a clear game plan if you want to be successful at running a grow that big. I know a lot of people will tell you to start small and that your going to fail, blah blah blah. Fuck that, if you can read enough, learn how to sift through the bullshit and come up with a plan, start as big as you want. 

I'm sure you've realized by now that unless you have the $$$ to buy at least 12,000 more watts (NOT 40 300w CFLs though..) AND a way to deal with the heat those lights produce, then you are wasting your time building such massive rooms. 

If you only have 2000w per flowering room and 7' ceilings, I'd build a small space, cram it full and scrog like a mad man. 

Good luck.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 30, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> Well I'm glad to see your doing a bit more research. You need to read everything you can, and have a clear game plan if you want to be successful at running a grow that big. I know a lot of people will tell you to start small and that your going to fail, blah blah blah. Fuck that, if you can read enough, learn how to sift through the bullshit and come up with a plan, start as big as you want.
> 
> I'm sure you've realized by now that unless you have the $$$ to buy at least 12,000 more watts (NOT 40 300w CFLs though..) AND a way to deal with the heat those lights produce, then you are wasting your time building such massive rooms.
> 
> ...


Good suggestion, @PKHydro. OP: You could do a nice little vertical grow space with two thouies, but with 7' ceilings you might want to do the scrog thing first. I agree with that approach, totally, and then you can iterate on the methods and scale as you go and as you can afford to reinvest in gear. I have seen some real disasters with people diving into an operation at that scale right out of the gate. I am envious of that amount of grow area, but also a little intimidated by it. 

Walk, don't run.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I am a 3rd generation nurseryman and landscaper.. we have a 300 acre tree farm.
So growing things is already a known. I did do a ton of research prior to joining and read a bit on here.. I really greatly appreciate all the information from you guys on here!! 

But I'm scaling it to 10x10 rooms 3 plants per 1000 watt light. I have 4 Sun System XXXL's, I'm doing a diy water chiller, 12 site Undercurrent in 5gallons with 8" net pots using float stone with rock wool as the medium.

My nutrients will be Cultured Solutions hydro line..

Am I starting to get in line now?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> Well I am a 3rd generation nurseryman and landscaper.. we have a 300 acre tree farm.
> So growing things is already a known. I did do a ton of research prior to joining and read a bit on here.. I really greatly appreciate all the information from you guys on here!!
> 
> But I'm scaling it to 10x10 rooms 3 plants per 1000 watt light. I have 4 Sun System XXXL's, I'm doing a diy water chiller, 12 site Undercurrent in 5gallons with 8" net pots using float stone with rock wool as the medium.
> ...


Absolutely looks better size wise, more realistic to get cranked up, though I do agree with PK, you can start big, just gotta do your homework and get after it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2017)

DIY water cooler sounds sketchy for such a mission critical piece of equipment.


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

BTW... 
Here is a link to a lighting calculator I found online. Super easy to use!! Maybe the mods could steal the code for it and add it on the site? 

** won't let me post the wording even of a WTF link


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

GrowZillaZOO said:


> BTW...
> Here is a link to a lighting calculator I found online. Super easy to use!! Maybe the mods could steal the code for it and add it on the site?
> 
> ** won't let me post the wording even of a WTF link


what are the search key words? Prolly because you are a new member....


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> DIY water cooler sounds sketchy for such a mission critical piece of equipment.


Honestly it's not at all.. seriously easyand from the 30 + working ones I've found online and the massive savings I'm in like flint..


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> what are the search key words? Prolly because you are a new member....


New member was why..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.cannaversity.com/calculators/lighting.php

Just hit cancel on user and password, and it will take you to the page anyway


----------



## GrowZillaZOO (Jan 30, 2017)

[QUOTE="Vnsmkr, post: 

Yep that's the one!


----------



## gr865 (Jan 30, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.cannaversity.com/calculators/lighting.php
> 
> Just hit cancel on user and password, and it will take you to the page anyway


Good info, thanks


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 30, 2017)

Hey OP I wish you the very best, looking forward to seeing your work in the future!


----------



## Haze the maze (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks for your informative read. Can't wait to try some of your great ideas.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice grow @PKHydro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

I thought DNA came in strands not cannabis LMAO @Gary Goodson . Who's that fucking genius?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought DNA came in strands not cannabis LMAO @Gary Goodson . Who's that fucking genius?


Some idiot that posts in the general grow section and aways gives the worst advice. He can't type, spell, or grow to save his life.

I give him shit every time I see him post something stupid and he reports me lol but even the mods know he's a dumbass. He reports me to "roolitup" lmao did you notice that?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought DNA came in strands not cannabis LMAO @Gary Goodson . Who's that fucking genius?


You just don't know your stuff, man. I've got some killer strands at the moment. One time I pulled a 14" strand from a 9" stem!

Do you even strand, bro?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

fucking hilarious. sounds like a winner


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

nah I dont strand, guess I'll just miss out on that one  @Big_Lou


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> nah I dont strand, guess I'll just miss out on that one  @Big_Lou


You gotta hold them up to the light to see them.

Then you'll be one who under strands...


----------



## digging (Apr 29, 2017)

Hey PK, how are things going ?


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 28, 2017)

Not sure if @PKHydro is still around but one thing I never saw mentioned - What nutrients does he run?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Not sure if @PKHydro is still around but one thing I never saw mentioned - What nutrients does he run?


Dang, he said once but i don't remember.

He's only got a few threads though. It's here somewhere.


----------



## cloneseed (Aug 28, 2017)

cutting edge solutions


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

cloneseed said:


> cutting edge solutions


Ah. I will admit that it was that very stuff that convinced me to learn more about nutrients and ultimately switch to dry nutrient salts.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Ah. I will admit that it was that very stuff that convinced me to learn more about nutrients and ultimately switch to dry nutrient salts.


What's the issue with CES? Hear solid things about it


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> What's the issue with CES? Hear solid things about it


I was poor and I was never confident about its contents.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 29, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Not sure if @PKHydro is still around but one thing I never saw mentioned - What nutrients does he run?


The GH flora series; micro, grow, bloom, that's it.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 29, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> The GH flora series; micro, grow, bloom, that's it.


Any specific formula you like to stick to? Your plants always look on point


----------



## cloneseed (Aug 29, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> The GH flora series; micro, grow, bloom, that's it.


Lol whoops, I confused you with someone else!


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 29, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Any specific formula you like to stick to? Your plants always look on point


I'm in a lot of pain currently and high as fuck, so I don't know how much sense this is going to make...but I'll give it a shot.

I keep It pretty simple, a ratio of 3-2-1.

In veg it's:
3 parts grow
2 parts micro
1 part bloom

I start rooted clones at ~500ppm and work up to ~1000ppm by week 5

When I flip to flower I'll give them 1 week of equal parts at 1100ppm-1200ppm.

After week 1, it's back to 3-2-1 but it's switched to

3 parts bloom
2 parts micro
1 part grow

There are some times in flower I'll notice my plants are a little heavy with N, I'll usually cut the grow and go 4-2-0.5 or even cut it all together and go 4-2-0

Also when mixing food I always mix in micro first, the rest doesn't matter.

I'll try and break it down a bit

Veg
Week 1: ~500ppm
Week 2: ~600ppm
Week 3: ~700ppm
Week 4: ~850ppm
Week 5: ~1000ppm

Flower:
Week 1: *Equal parts food* @ ~1100ppm
Week 2: 1200ppm
Week 3: 1400ppm
Week 4: 1500ppm
Week 5-8: 1600ppm, and at this point, depending on how things are looking I may increase my food to 1700-1800 or even reduce it back down to 1500ppm

Weeks 9-10: I'll usually give the plants a 10 day flush, replacing the res every day with fresh clean water....depending on what's going on in life at the time, it may be more, it may be less.


Edit, I don't know what conversion rate my PPM pen uses but this is the one I have.


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 29, 2017)

cloneseed said:


> Lol whoops, I confused you with someone else!


All good.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> I'm in a lot of pain currently and high as fuck, so I don't know how much sense this is going to make...but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I keep It pretty simple, a ratio of 3-2-1.
> 
> ...


This is excellent, thank you.

Now, all we need to know are the ratios of nutrients in those three bottles and we'd be able to figure out what the actual applied ratios of nutrients are.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> All good.


I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I enjoyed watching your grows. Are you still doing any growing these days?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

That TDS pen very likely converts to several different scales. It should be able to tell you which ppm scale you're using. The most common ones are EC x500 and EC x700, so it's likely to be one of those two.

I've been using EC for years specifically because of that confusion. When someone asks me to convert to ppm, I ask them which scale they need and it's easy to multiply.

For example, EC 2.0 is 1000ppm on the EC x500 scale, and 1400ppm on the EC x700 scale.


----------



## OneHitDone (Aug 29, 2017)

Great info @PKHydro 
What I find interesting is all the bashing lately on GH products but when you see a journal of someone really kicking ass they are old school and rocking GH with no or minimal supplements.
I have never used GH 3 part but it sure is enticing to try it


----------



## PKHydro (Aug 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> This is excellent, thank you.
> 
> Now, all we need to know are the ratios of nutrients in those three bottles and we'd be able to figure out what the actual applied ratios of nutrients are.



Ratios on the bottom. 
Veg NPK would be 16-8-24
Flower NPK would be 12-16-20



ttystikk said:


> I'm sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I enjoyed watching your grows. Are you still doing any growing these days?


Thanks man, i appreciate it. I had shut down for a while, it just got too much for me. However I was spending insane amounts of money at the local dispensary, even at "compassionate" prices, so I had to start back up again.

And while it is nice to be growing my own meds again, I've been unable to give them the full attention they need and things have suffered as a result.



ttystikk said:


> That TDS pen very likely converts to several different scales. It should be able to tell you which ppm scale you're using. The most common ones are EC x500 and EC x700, so it's likely to be one of those two.
> 
> I've been using EC for years specifically because of that confusion. When someone asks me to convert to ppm, I ask them which scale they need and it's easy to multiply.
> 
> For example, EC 2.0 is 1000ppm on the EC x500 scale, and 1400ppm on the EC x700 scale.


...it probably does...but do I know how to find it??? Lol




OneHitDone said:


> Great info @PKHydro
> What I find interesting is all the bashing lately on GH products but when you see a journal of someone really kicking ass they are old school and rocking GH with no or minimal supplements.
> I have never used GH 3 part but it sure is enticing to try it



Ya I hear lots of shit about GH and Monsanto...yadda yadda. Whatever, it's simple and seems to provide the plants with everything they need. Im always amazed at the people rocking like 10 different bottles of nutrients...blows my mind the money their pissing away.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> View attachment 4002073
> Ratios on the bottom.
> Veg NPK would be 16-8-24
> Flower NPK would be 12-16-20
> ...


Perfect re the end ratios, thank you!

It is sadly true that dispensaries use 'compassionate' care as a sick excuse to profit from real suffering. We both know how much it really costs to grow.

If I lived closer to you, I'd be more than happy to help out. I have some close friends around here I'm already doing it for. I do hope you get to feeling better soon, man.

Instructions for your pH pen should be in the box or online. If I even knew which ppm scale you were using, that would be plenty.

GH is simple and it works. People who piss fortunes away on nutes do it because they have no clue about plant nutrition and aren't willing to make the small effort to learn. It isn't even hard...

I use dry nutrient salts which give me excellent quality, consistent results, total control and full knowledge of what is- and what is not- in my nutes, all at a cost of literally pennies on the dollar vs the water bottles.

Hope you can share some pics again when you feel up to it. Your past grows were impressive!


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey @PKHydro , I'm sure you had mentioned it somewhere in the thread - how close do you allow your plants to grow the the lamps?


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 16, 2017)

The middle bulb is the one that tends to really get crowded out. My corner bulbs I'l try and keep a foot or two off the side of the plant to as to allow the most coverage. By the end there's tops within 8"-10" of the middle bulb, gotta watch close to avoid getting bleaching/burns. @OneHitDone


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 16, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> The middle bulb is the one that tends to really get crowded out. My corner bulbs I'l try and keep a foot or two off the side of the plant to as to allow the most coverage. By the end there's tops within 8"-10" of the middle bulb, gotta watch close to avoid getting bleaching/burns. @OneHitDone


Your methods are giving me a big boner for vert growing again


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 16, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> The middle bulb is the one that tends to really get crowded out. My corner bulbs I'l try and keep a foot or two off the side of the plant to as to allow the most coverage. By the end there's tops within 8"-10" of the middle bulb, gotta watch close to avoid getting bleaching/burns. @OneHitDone


Can you go over your lamp placement? It appears one in each of the 4 corners and 1 in the middle?
If a plant was only being hit from 1 side with a 1000W HPS but you turned her frequently, do you think that would be sufficient or counter-productive?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Can you go over your lamp placement? It appears one in each of the 4 corners and 1 in the middle?
> If a plant was only being hit from 1 side with a 1000W HPS but you turned her frequently, do you think that would be sufficient or counter-productive?


I'm interested in his answer as well, but I'd be willing to bet that a 180° turn halfway through every day would work well. Another way to do that would be to have a bulb in front and another behind, then run one 6 hours and then kick the other one for 6 hours, then 12 in darkness.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested in his answer as well, but if be willing to bet that a 180° turn halfway through every day would work well. Another way to do that would be to have a bulb in front and another behind, then run one 6 hours and then kick the other one for 6 hours, then 12 in darkness.


My interest in the topic is for locations where there is not enough physical sq ft to have a lamp on both sides with proper clearance to keep from toasting things.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> My interest in the topic is for locations where there is not enough physical sq ft to have a lamp on both sides with proper clearance to keep from toasting things.


I saw a rotating table for horticulture many years ago at a trade show and never saw it again.


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 17, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Can you go over your lamp placement? It appears one in each of the 4 corners and 1 in the middle?
> If a plant was only being hit from 1 side with a 1000W HPS but you turned her frequently, do you think that would be sufficient or counter-productive?


Yes your correct, 1 light in each corner, and 1 in the middle. This means each plant has 3 bulbs around it.

O X O
X O X ........ X=Plants
O X O 

I'm sure rotating the plant could work, but it's certainly not ideal. I support my plants by tying branches up to an overhead grid, turning a plant 180° would certainly cause issues. Also I couldn't turn the bottom bucket due to drain lines, so I would have to somehow lift the plant and root ball together, spin 180° and put the plant back down.

Having 1 bulb and rotating the plant will work, but it's not going to be efficient or allow the plant to develop to its full potential as one half is always going to receive less light.


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 17, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> My interest in the topic is for locations where there is not enough physical sq ft to have a lamp on both sides with proper clearance to keep from toasting things.


How much room are you working with?


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 17, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> How much room are you working with?


5' x 9'


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 17, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> 5' x 9'


That's tight, how many lights do you have? 

I can see 3 bulbs with 2 plants, all in a row.

O X O X O 

But you might be better off with a couple of overhead overhead bulbs and a good scrog in that space...


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas @PKHydro !
Can you tell me what size hose you are running from your plants back to your res?


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 26, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Merry Christmas @PKHydro !
> Can you tell me what size hose you are running from your plants back to your res?


Merry Christmas to you as well. I believe they're 3/4" return lines.


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 26, 2017)

PKHydro said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well. I believe they're 3/4" return lines.


Thanks bro, are the fittings you are using on the bottom of the buckets hydro store stuff or something you put together at the hardware store?


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 26, 2017)

No problem man @OneHitDone I picked the fittings up at the hydro store...not sure if you would be able to find them at the average hardware store. I think they're called thru-hulls. I have the 90° thru hulls in the bottoms of my buckets and just the straight thru-hulls in the side of my res.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 26, 2017)

They are called bulkhead fittings, you can order direct from Banjo fitting, they have them all.


----------



## Dexterbell (Jun 16, 2018)

thats a beautiful setup im working on my 21by 18 ft garage if i did it in dirt could i pull as much as in hydro i currently do dwc but its alot of money in nutes that i cant afford right now but dirt i can handle just need to produce good number gonna split garage in two rooms and run cycle out every 4 weeks3000 watts each room


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2018)

Dexterbell said:


> thats a beautiful setup im working on my 21by 18 ft garage if i did it in dirt could i pull as much as in hydro i currently do dwc but its alot of money in nutes that i cant afford right now but dirt i can handle just need to produce good number gonna split garage in two rooms and run cycle out every 4 weeks3000 watts each room


Nutes should not be expensive.
www.hydro-gardens.com

4-20-36 mix and calcium nitrate in equal parts (dissolve in water separately and combine in the nutrient tank once in solution)

And run it! Silly cheap compared to water bottles.

You have no idea how much money I just saved you.


----------



## Hookah79 (Jun 17, 2018)

I am actually thinking about giving this mix a shot.But looking at their recommended formula they want you to actually boost up your cal-nit starting week 3 in bloom and run it all the way to flush.I am currently using jack’s and i taper off calnit during flower.I am not sure if it’s a good idea but maybe Tty or someone familiar could chime in.

The formula also tops off at 1800 ppm in late bloom,i dont know iam thinking go half of that dosage daily if you’re running a drip system( sorry PKH i know you’re running a different system) i can’t fathom running that high of ppm’s in a single drip feed.

BTW this is a link to their formula
https://hydro-gardens.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Burchetts-recipe-2017.pdf


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 18, 2018)

Hookah79 said:


> I am actually thinking about giving this mix a shot.But looking at their recommended formula they want you to actually boost up your cal-nit starting week 3 in bloom and run it all the way to flush.I am currently using jack’s and i taper off calnit during flower.I am not sure if it’s a good idea but maybe Tty or someone familiar could chime in.
> 
> The formula also tops off at 1800 ppm in late bloom,i dont know iam thinking go half of that dosage daily if you’re running a drip system( sorry PKH i know you’re running a different system) i can’t fathom running that high of ppm’s in a single drip feed.
> 
> ...


Run it just like your Jacks, just gotta adjust the g/gal accordingly for the differing npk


----------



## Hookah79 (Jun 20, 2018)

I make stock solution for jacks and calnit,but i use my meter when adding them.150 ppm tap water adding 400 ppm of jacks then 300 ppm calnit ,850 ppm total.I’ve just upped the calnit to 350 in my platinum cookie room,cause iam seeing deficiencies .Thus why i am inclined to switch.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 20, 2018)

Hookah79 said:


> I make stock solution for jacks and calnit,but i use my meter when adding them.150 ppm tap water adding 400 ppm of jacks then 300 ppm calnit ,850 ppm total.I’ve just upped the calnit to 350 in my platinum cookie room,cause iam seeing deficiencies .Thus why i am inclined to switch.


How many Grams per Gallon is that ppm equalling out to for each component?
You are using Epsom Salt as well?


----------



## Hookah79 (Jun 20, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> How many Grams per Gallon is that ppm equalling out to for each component?
> You are using Epsom Salt as well?


880 grams for jacks and 580 for calnit in RO water.But sometimes when i run out i just make quick stock mixture of each using hot tap water without weight them just putting a cup or so of each.That usually last 4-5 days.

I dont use any epsom salts,my tap has some calmag.I just use jacks and calnit.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jun 20, 2018)

Hookah79 said:


> 880 grams for jacks and 580 for calnit in RO water.But sometimes when i run out i just make quick stock mixture of each using hot tap water without weight them just putting a cup or so of each.That usually last 4-5 days.
> 
> I dont use any epsom salts,my tap has some calmag.I just use jacks and calnit.


Jacks is short on mag without epsom.
You don't have any idea how many grams of each are going into a gallon of working strength nutrient solution?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2018)

Hookah79 said:


> 880 grams for jacks and 580 for calnit in RO water.But sometimes when i run out i just make quick stock mixture of each using hot tap water without weight them just putting a cup or so of each.That usually last 4-5 days.
> 
> I dont use any epsom salts,my tap has some calmag.I just use jacks and calnit.


There's so much wrong with this I don't know where to start.

First, if it's RO, it's not tap water!

Second, water hardness is (usually) calcium carbonate and maybe iron, NOT calmag! Why not?

Because, third, 'calmag' is calcium nitrate and magnesium nitrate, in other words, mostly nitrogen! And you wonder why it greens things up?!

Fourth, increasing calcium nitrate often leads to deficiencies because excess calcium locks other nutrients out.

Fifth, epsom salt, aka magnesium sulfate, is an essential part of the mix because fast growing plants like tomatoes and cannabis need magnesium. Cannabis benefits from the sulphur too.

Sixth, DO NOT mix dry nutrient salts by volume! Mix by weight ONLY.

Either follow directions or learn some chemistry. No fucking wonder you're having problems.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 20, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Jacks is short on mag without epsom.
> You don't have any idea how many grams of each are going into a gallon of working strength nutrient solution?


Kids today; you can't teach them anything unless it's a video game and you can't shoot them. Lol


----------



## Hookah79 (Jun 21, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> There's so much wrong with this I don't know where to start.
> 
> First, if it's RO, it's not tap water!
> 
> ...


How about you learn how to read proper kido?
I merely wanted to try this different mix because I didn’t want to add micros or mpk to my regimen,since it’s all there...

Second,show me where i called tap water RO??? I stated that i make stock formulas using RO water ,but at times when that’s not avail i use hot tap water to mix both stocks seperate without measuring,then i hit jacks in my rez til i hit 550 ppm and add calnit til i hit 850 ppm.You do know that you can add nutes by targeting a certain ec/ppm right???.

There are also people using 10 ml of each RO mixed stock solution per gallon.More than one way to skin a cat.

And my water does have calcium and magnesium,and again you can use jack’s without magnesium sulfate if you have enough magnesium in your water.

Hilarious were’nt you the one that talked about flushing before chop using epsom and sugar then denied it later??

Funny thing is you recommend me to use chem grows nutes because it’s the “complete formula” that saves me money.


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Dec 13, 2018)

i like gardens and your garden is awesome.


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 21, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> NFT is very common in greenhouse lettuce / herb production. Usually it is channels that are angled down hill (like the system on the wall in the pic below). Nutrient is pumped up to the high end and just runs down hill.
> A General Hydroponics AeroFlo is basically a level high flow NFT. That is the principle that my new system works on and how yours is basically acting.
> I have a steady stream of nutrient squirting in directly at the root mass rather than dripping down through rocks but it is pretty much the same.
> I will try to get some pics of what I put together in the next couple days. Mine are built on smaller 2 gal buckets that I modify and use a 5" netpot in the lid of the upper bucket
> View attachment 3621302 View attachment 3621307


I was contemplating a system like this, but because we live so far out in the sticks, power outages happen 4-5 times a year. Plants can live without light but not without liquid! I don’t have a gem set plumbed into my power box so I’d need to be home quickly. I love your grows but I think I’d need to be in a soil / soilless medium to be safe?


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 21, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> There's so much wrong with this I don't know where to start.
> 
> First, if it's RO, it's not tap water!
> 
> ...


I’m growing tomatoes using GH trio in 5 gal buckets Kratky bubbler, how much epsom salt would you recommend and how often? Sorry for jacking the thread.


----------



## Old Thcool (Jan 21, 2019)

Just like to add, we used to get our water from a creek and now we pull from a huge lake. So our tap water surprisingly is only 0.1 EC and the breakdown looks like the periodic table of elements. So I still use cal mag because Calcium and Mag are there but only make up maybe 5 percent of the elements in solution.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 21, 2019)

Old Thcool said:


> I’m growing tomatoes using GH trio in 5 gal buckets Kratky bubbler, how much epsom salt would you recommend and how often? Sorry for jacking the thread.


You shouldn't need epsom with GH Trio on Tomatoes


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 21, 2019)

Old Thcool said:


> I’m growing tomatoes using GH trio in 5 gal buckets Kratky bubbler, how much epsom salt would you recommend and how often? Sorry for jacking the thread.


Start with a gram per gallon. In spite of how it looks, epsom salt is mostly water.


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 22, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> epsom salt is mostly water.


You bump your head bro? 
I know you've been away from growing for a bit but damn....


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 22, 2019)

You could also make a mag amp stock solution.

6.5 tbsp Epsom.
Dump into 1 gallon ro water.
Amend at 5mls mag amp to the gallon.

If using as foliar use at a rate of 2.5 m/g


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> You bump your head bro?
> I know you've been away from growing for a bit but damn....


Look at the label, smart guy;

'magnesium sulfate heptahydrate'

Hepta = 7
Hydrate = water

In every molecule of epsom salt there are 7 molecules of water for each one of magnesium and sulfur.

A little education goes a long way.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> You could also make a mag amp stock solution.
> 
> 6.5 tbsp Epsom.
> Dump into 1 gallon ro water.
> ...


This is excellent advice because epsom salt takes awhile to dissolve and you NEVER want to add epsom salt crystals to your nutrient solution; it will cause a reaction that draws the calcium right out of the nutrient mix.


----------



## led1k (Jan 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> DO NOT mix dry nutrient salts by volume! Mix by weight ONLY





pinner420 said:


> You could also make a mag amp stock solution.
> 
> 6.5 tbsp Epsom.
> Dump into 1 gallon ro water.
> ...


I like the idea of mixing a concentrate but if I should measure by weight how many grams go into a gallon of RO?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 23, 2019)

led1k said:


> I like the idea of mixing a concentrate but if I should measure by weight how many grams go into a gallon of RO?


96


----------



## promedz (Jan 23, 2019)

GrowBros122 said:


> Those are pretty big but it wont yield 7lbs maybe 3-4 that's still good for low plant count..look at these plants going they are 5-6 foot and vegged for months and will probably only yield close to half p each


i had a plant that was 3-4 foot tall and gave me a half a p.. so dont matter how tall your plant is


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2019)

led1k said:


> I like the idea of mixing a concentrate but if I should measure by weight how many grams go into a gallon of RO?


Whatever you want.

Just don't make a concentrated premix with both calcium and epsom salt; they'll react and drop out of solution.

When I make a premix of my base nutrient, I use 100g per gallon. Then if the recipe calls for a ratio of 3:2:1, I can start with a gallon or 100g of the stock solution, then in a separate bucket dissolve 50g of calcium nitrate. The 25g of epsom salt can go in with the mix.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> 96


Why this number?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 23, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> Why this number?


I could be all wet but isn't there 15 grams per tbsp in regards to Epson. At least that's what the Google machine said. Is my stoichiometry off? Plus I always round up or down based on if there are numbers 3 6 or 9 that may be in the end result. Not sure why I picked up this habit but its probably from watching all those Tesla videos on the power of this number combination. From what I've gleaned on the topic of magnesium it's pretty tough to over do it; however, it seems none of the manufacturers can seem to muster getting that last 1.5% to 2% mag into their lines so it forces us to squeeze it in. I heard the breeders back in the 60s and 70s used lots of dolimitic lime witch according to the presentation consists of 30% mag. So any lineage that's made it from the era has that mag appetite.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2019)

pinner420 said:


> I could be all wet but isn't there 15 grams per tbsp in regards to Epson. At least that's what the Google machine said. Is my stoichiometry off? Plus I always round up or down based on if there are numbers 3 6 or 9 that may be in the end result. Not sure why I picked up this habit but its probably from watching all those Tesla videos on the power of this number combination. From what I've gleaned on the topic of magnesium it's pretty tough to over do it; however, it seems none of the manufacturers can seem to muster getting that last 1.5% to 2% mag into their lines so it forces us to squeeze it in. I heard the breeders back in the 60s and 70s used lots of dolimitic lime witch according to the presentation consists of 30% mag. So any lineage that's made it from the era has that mag appetite.


I'm not really following the logic why that amount.

15 grams is the standard conversion for a tablespoon of anything.

Two reasons why there isn't a lot of mag in nutrient mixes; 
1. Not every plant likes or needs that much mag. High producing plants like tomatoes and cannabis need it, most others don't.

2. Adding it is as easy as using epsom salt and you get useful sulphur too.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not really following the logic why that amount.
> 
> 15 grams is the standard conversion for a tablespoon of anything.
> 
> ...


Ya I didn't know if Google calculated it by the atomic weights of the elements or not. For some reason I thaught it may have varied on that factor. So 97.5 wasn't as sexy as 96; that's what I was really trying to say.


----------



## led1k (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you pinner420 and ttystikk!


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Old Thcool said:


> Again grow up child. That might give you an idea of *potentially how much weed I’ve grown*? I was smoking weed before you were in diapers KIDDO





Old Thcool said:


> I’m growing tomatoes using GH trio in 5 gal buckets Kratky bubbler, how much epsom salt would you recommend and how often? Sorry for jacking the thread.


^^^^^ that's a real howler, a pot growing god that can't grow a tomato


----------



## OneHitDone (Jan 24, 2019)

ttystikk said:


> 15 grams is the standard conversion for a tablespoon of anything.


Lead, water, sand - a tablespoon of all weigh 15 grams. Easy peasy nutrient formula's.
The fuck it, a tablespoon of everything ttystikk approach


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2019)

OneHitDone said:


> Lead, water, sand - a tablespoon of all weigh 15 grams. Easy peasy nutrient formula's.
> The fuck it, a tablespoon of everything ttystikk approach


Water is the standard and even stock solutions aren't heavy enough to make much difference.

If you're using lead as a nutrient, that might explain a few things, lol


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Feb 7, 2019)

PKHydro said:


> Just wanted to share a few pictures of my latest round of trees. These are 5 weeks in, I'll take them to almost 10 weeks. I should be pushing close to 7 lbs out of this run. 4 plants, 5000w.
> 
> View attachment 3598372 View attachment 3598375





PKHydro said:


> No problem. I'm running a top feed/recirculating hydro system. I honestly don't know what it would be called. It's pretty close to RDWC but my roots aren't sitting in water, the water runs through the root system and then drains back to my reservoir. My water pump is on the same timer as my lights, if the lights are on the plants are being fed. Lights go out, pump stops and the roots get their dry cycle. They seem to love this.
> 
> I took a 3 gal bucket, drilled a shit load of holes in the bottom and made myself a basic homemade net pot. The 3 gal bucket is filled with freshly washed lava rock, and then I put it inside a 5gal bucket. This leaves like a 5"-6" space for the roots to fill. I like this, because when it comes time to move plants from the veg room to flower room, I just grab the 3gal bucket pull it out from the the 5gal bucket, carry it into the flower room and drop it into the same system in there.
> 
> ...


What a nice set-up!! Beautiful!


----------



## GrOwThMoNgeR (Feb 10, 2021)

PKHydro said:


> If I missed something or there are any other questions, just fire away. I'll be happy to try and answer them.


Nice looking very. I saw a post on vert recently and have been contemplating building trellises but yours reminds me of how we used to do it back in the early 2000's with hanging bare bulbs in the basement running the squirrel cage fan exhaust straight into the sewage.


----------

